#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-04-08
<samurai_black> Boa tarde.
<samurai_black> boiko: Danniel-Lara !ping
<boiko> tarde!
<boiko> samurai_black: pong
<samurai_black> boiko: teria alguma sugestão para ativar o reconhecimento de todas as minhas teclas aqui no Lubuntu?
<samurai_black> só funciona parcialmente...
<boiko> samurai_black: pior que não :/
<boiko> samurai_black: que teclado que é?
<boiko> us-intl?
<samurai_black> marca que se diz?
<boiko> não, layout mesmo
<samurai_black> aonde vejo isso
<samurai_black> :P
<boiko> bom, em geral olha pras teclas, se tiver cedilha é abnt2, senão provavelmente é us-intl
<samurai_black> é que ele tá funcionando parcialmente, das 8 teclas que ele possui, só 4 estão funcionando no Lubuntu, mas, o TC tá integro, pois tenho o Kubuntu e nele funciona 100%!
<boiko> agora, se está falando de teclas de volume, brilho, e outras do gênero, aí a história é outra
<samurai_black> sim, é teclas multimidia mano
<boiko> ah bom, aí foge dos meus conhecimentos :/
<samurai_black> mas com certeza funciona, pois, pelo menos algumas tão ativadas por default
<samurai_black> só questão de aprender a fazer
<samurai_black> :)
<boiko> deve tar faltando algum pacote, sei lá :/
<samurai_black> é a primeira vez que uso eel, o LXDE, tá SHOW
<boiko> aqui no Ubuntu mesmo funcionou tudo redondo pra mim, não precisei aprender como fazer :)
<samurai_black> acho que não, acho que é só questão de configuração mesmo
<samurai_black> sim man
<samurai_black> nos DEs mais completos sempre funciona aqui também
<samurai_black> no KDE não preciso fazer nada
<samurai_black> D:
<samurai_black> :D
<samurai_black> o Lubuntinho da de mais
<samurai_black> só falta isso pra ficar 10
<samurai_black> rsrs
<samurai_black> voando
<samurai_black> mas o Kubuntu 12.04.2 com KDE 4.10 tá igual um raio também, mais lindo, mais leve, mais ótimo
<samurai_black> D+
<samurai_black> GNU/Linux é o poder
<samurai_black> \o/
<boiko> samurai_black: deve ter algo faltando no LXDE então mesmo
<samurai_black> vamos ver, enquanto nao saber o que é não vou acusa-lo não, ele pode ser inocente
<samurai_black> rsrsrr
<samurai_black> pode ser mera questão de configuração, se não, não funcinaria nenhuma e tá funcionando quase metade
<boiko> samurai_black: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXDE:Questions#How_do_I_make_my_keyboard_volume_buttons_work.3F
<samurai_black> um...
<boiko> samurai_black: acho que precisa desses ajustes de configuração
<samurai_black> já iria procurar aqui, thank my brother
<samurai_black> é o que pensei
<samurai_black> config
<samurai_black> ;)
<samurai_black> boiko: http://www.softwarelivre-ac.org/areas/geral/70-interfaces-graficas/43-dicas-para-ambiente-lxde.html
<samurai_black> ;)
<boiko> samurai_black: é mais ou menos o que eu te passei, só que em português
<samurai_black> ai fica mais gostoso. Rsrsrs
<samurai_black> ;P
<boiko> lol
<samurai_black> Obrigado. :)
<boiko> disponha :)
<samurai_black> boiko: !ping
<samurai_black> ?
<boiko> samurai_black: diga
<samurai_black> entendi até o ponto de por o comando, mas, não sei aonde ponho o key code convertido... http://www.softwarelivre-ac.org/areas/geral/70-interfaces-graficas/43-dicas-para-ambiente-lxde.html
<samurai_black> ?
<samurai_black> poderia me ajudar?
<boiko> samurai_black: achou algo parecido com o que lista aqui: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXDE:Questions#How_do_I_make_my_keyboard_volume_buttons_work.3F
<boiko> samurai_black: no teu ~/.config/openbox/lxde-rc.xml ?
<boiko> samurai_black: procura pelo <keyboard>
<samurai_black> oka, mas, não é só de um botão, são varios
<samurai_black> ai, como colacaria tudo ai?
<boiko> samurai_black: sim, mas acha primeiro essa sessão, achou?
<boiko> essa que começa com <keyboard>
<samurai_black> momento, assim que ver aqui lhe digo
<samurai_black> poxa, tentei abri em modo grafico e quem abriu foi o browser...
<boiko> samurai_black: vai em algum editor e abre o arquivo
<samurai_black> parece que consegui...
<boiko> achou o <keyboard> ?
<samurai_black> sim mas tá complicado pra mim man e não otá postando no past do ubuntu, pois, é php
<samurai_black> é isso que ele tá falando...
<samurai_black> =/
<boiko> não entendi
<boiko> conseguiu abrir no editor, certo?
<boiko> quais teclas não tão funfando aí?
<samurai_black> sim, mas, tem muitos key...
<samurai_black> deixa tentar postar
<samurai_black> boiko: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5690215/
<samurai_black> tem muito mais, não ppeguei tudo...
<boiko> samurai_black: então, esses keybind são atalhos de teclado, você vai ter que adicionar pras teclas que tão faltando
<boiko> samurai_black: quais são as que não funcionam aí?
<samurai_black> play/pause, previous, next e e-mail
<boiko> samurai_black: ok, e qual player você usa pra ouvir música?
<boiko> samurai_black: de acordo com aquele tutorial que te passei, vc precisa adicionar essas keybinds junto com as que já tem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5690221/
<boiko> samurai_black: se não for o banshee que você usa, vai ter que procurar um comando equivalente pro player que quiser
<samurai_black> o que vem com ele, o Audacious
<boiko> samurai_black: então não sei se os comandos lá vão funcionar :/
<samurai_black> mas estas teclas são universais do ambiente grafico, não se prende somente ao plyer não, se tiver configuradas elas servem pra o ambinete em geral...
<samurai_black> acredito que vai sim
<samurai_black> :)
<samurai_black> mas, tranquilidade man, não se preocupe, pois, tirando isso, o Lubuntu tá super funcional.
<samurai_black> nada que apurrinhe não
<boiko> samurai_black: bom, o que esse arquivo faz é justamente pegar comandos gerais do ambiente (as teclas XF86*) e converter pra comandos específicos (banshee --play, por exemplo)
<boiko> samurai_black: se usar um player que já registre os atalhos, vai funcionar, se não, não
<samurai_black> sim, com certeza, só que queria usar a proposta minimalista dele
<samurai_black> :)
<samurai_black> não se preocupa não brother, depois vejo isso, muito obrigado. :)
<samurai_black> se conseguir lhe digo como foi
<boiko> samurai_black: blz :)
<samurai_black> acho que o gmusicplayer usa teclado multimidia e é leve, não sei, vou testar depois
<samurai_black> boiko: !ping
<samurai_black> qua o endereço para o .dir que fica os kerneis...?
<boiko> samurai_black: /boot alguma coisa
<boiko> samurai_black: a propósito, quando for chamar alguém, não precisa da exclamação no ping ;)
<samurai_black> sorry pelo incomodo! :)
<boiko> samurai_black: nah, foi só uma dica mesmo :)
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-04-09
<samurai_black> ubuntero: sorry, lhe trai mano
 * samurai_black ahhshuashah
<ubuntero> samurai_black, opa
<samurai_black> a casa caiu pra o GNOME Remix, Lubuntinho conquistou meu coração, to xonado por ele hahshausaushahsahsuah
<samurai_black> Apesar da simplecidade, gostei muito do 13.04, to nele agora
<ubuntero> eu acho ele simples de mais
<ubuntero> não testei a 13.04 ainda, mas a 12.10 continuava ruim para mim
<ubuntero> não  me atendia
<samurai_black> a mim me atende de sobra
<samurai_black> rsrs
<samurai_black> faço tudo o que quero nele, só não consegui por toas as teclas multimidia pra funcionar, mas, isso é questão de tempo, tirando isso, tá 10
<ubuntero> ele me deve bastante na parte de rede
<samurai_black> um
<ubuntero> não que não funcione, mas não me facilita nada
<samurai_black> deve ser pra coisas especificas, mas, ai, não posso falar muito, pois aqui é ethernet cabo, não tive nenhum problema, já quando tentei o Xubuntu 13.04 não rolou conexão, por isso to nele.. rsrsrs
<samurai_black> barna_: acorda ai rapa... ;P
<barna_> opa, mau!
<barna_> tem como fazer o xchat fazer algum som quando falam com a gente?
<samurai_black> barna_: tem sim, mas, da um trabalhonho
<samurai_black> barna_: tem que colocar um arquivo de som qualquer que termina com extensão que ele leia e clocar no .dir lá no home dele e depois ir nas opções dele e selecionar este aquivo...
<barna_> putz, deixa pra lá!
<barna_> num vou ter saco de fazer isso em todos os comps q uso!
<samurai_black> AUHSUAHSH
<samurai_black> preguiça. ;P
<samurai_black> é rapidinho man
<samurai_black> barna_: será que rola você aparecer por aqui sexta?
<barna_> vou tentar, ja coloquei o canal em auto-join aki!
<barna_> fogo q no tablet ta dando pau o irc
<barna_> mas eu quero D+ participar dos papos de buteco, to querendo voltar a ser ativo aki nos canais!
<samurai_black> barna_: que pau tá dando ao man?
<barna_> num sei, ele fica caindo direto!
<barna_> no tablet, agora to no pc
<samurai_black> estranho, a conexão é a mesma?
<samurai_black> e mesmo assim cai?
<barna_> sim, to usando o mesmo wireless nos 2, todos os outros recursos online tão funfando 100%
<samurai_black> barna_: esquisito mesmo
<Danniel-Lara> boa noite
<samurai_black> Danniel-Lara: noite.
<samurai_black> Danniel-Lara: já usou o LXDE?
<Danniel-Lara> opa sim
<Danniel-Lara> achei legal
<samurai_black> Danniel-Lara: não sei se você sabe, mas, queria fazer ele reconhcer meu tc multimidia, já até sei mais ou menos como fazer, poderia me ajudar?
<Danniel-Lara> putz
<Danniel-Lara> bah isso eu não sei fazer
<barna_> samurai_black, aqueles teclados com atalhos tipo, play, pause e outras coisas?
<samurai_black> opa, tava fora
<samurai_black> barna_: sim, é basico, só 8 teclas multimidia
<samurai_black> 4 delas funcionam, as outas não
<samurai_black> mas
<samurai_black> no Kubuntu ou UBuntu funcionam sem eu fazer nada, aqui, tá parcial
<barna_> aki é canal oficial, se não ia falar palavrão agora!
<samurai_black> ahshuh, fechei sem querer querendo
<samurai_black> ;P
<samurai_black> barna_: sabe ativar ele no Lubuntu?
<barna_> samurai_black, sabia ativar no ubuntu10.04, mas num lembro mais como fazer!
<barna_> dei uma busca aki no 12.04 mas num achei nada
<samurai_black> eu ate'sei mas to achando complicado o processo, pera que vou lhe mostrar
<barna_> ok
<samurai_black> barna_: http://www.softwarelivre-ac.org/areas/geral/70-interfaces-graficas/43-dicas-para-ambiente-lxde.html
<samurai_black> barna_: já tenho todos os key codes que preciso
<samurai_black> barna_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5690308/
<barna_> lendo aki
<samurai_black> Agora chega a parte que seria "complicada" para quem tem teclados multimedia e deseja que ele funcione perfeitamente no LXDE...
<samurai_black> já tá meio caminho andando...
<barna_> kra da um trabalinho mesmo!
<barna_> ja tive q editar em hexadecimal, é bem chato mesmo!
<samurai_black> o trabalho que tiver para aprender não tem problema, é só me ajudar que fao
<samurai_black> se tiver disposto é claro
<samurai_black> vou tomar um lanche
<samurai_black> até daqui a pouco, já torno
<barna_> ok, me chama aki
<samurai_black> barna_: vamos começar a brincadeira
<barna_> bora, ja to fritando a cuca aki com sdk em vm! que é um hexadecimal! KKKKKKKKKKKKKKk
<samurai_black> o que faço primeiro? backup
<barna_> sempre é uma boa opção
<samurai_black> aonde fica o .dir mesmo
<samurai_black> ?
<samurai_black> ;P
<samurai_black> esqueci
<barna_> /home/geowany/.config/openbox/lxde-rc.xml
<samurai_black> tá aberto
<samurai_black> e copiado
<samurai_black> como converto para o valor certo
<barna_> ai vamo ter q descubrir!
<barna_> hehehehehhe
<samurai_black> "Neste exemplo, o keycode é 181. e devemos convertê-lo para hexadecimal (usei a calculadora galculator) acrescentando o prefixo "0x" ficando "0xB5" (é caso insensitivo, tanto faz colocar maiúsculo ou minúsculo)."
<samurai_black> ?
<barna_> a propria calculadora do ubuntu faz isso
<barna_> abre ela>modo>programação>hexadecimal
<samurai_black> to nela
<barna_> agora abre um terminal e digita xev
<samurai_black> mano, não precisa
<samurai_black> já tenho tods os valores
<samurai_black> mandei pra ti
<samurai_black> lá em cima
<samurai_black> barna_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5690308/
<samurai_black> ai
<samurai_black> tá tudo ai já
<barna_> to tentando entender esse hexadecimal aki
<samurai_black> srrs
<samurai_black> sinistro, aula de algebra só pra por o teclado multimidia
<samurai_black> ;P
<barna_> achei
<samurai_black> opa
<barna_> coloca em decimal, não em hexadecimal a calculadora
<samurai_black> feito, e/
<samurai_black> ?
<barna_> ai digita 181, vai aparecer embaixo, 265=b5 mais um numeros pequenos
<barna_> deu?
<samurai_black> mas que que eu faço
<samurai_black> depois de digita ro valor?
<barna_> vc conseguiu converter?
<samurai_black> acho que não
<samurai_black> o que faço pra isso?
<barna_> calculadora certo?
<barna_> modo>programção>decimal
<barna_> agora vamos fazer um teste!
<barna_> digita o valor 181, em baixo donde vc digitou, o q apareceu? (exatamente a baixo do valor, uns numerinhos pequenos)
<samurai_black> mano
<samurai_black> o primeiro valor não é esse é o 172
<samurai_black> barna_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5690308/
<barna_> ok. ok, é um teste pra saber se ta rolando!!!!!!!! 182 é um valor q eu sei a resposta! a resposta é B5! vc conseguiu chegar em B5? então ok, podemos prosseguir!
<barna_> *181
<samurai_black> resposta
<samurai_black> 354
<samurai_black> x181
<samurai_black> ?
<samurai_black> é isso?
<barna_> não, ta errado, vc tem q obter o valor B5
<barna_> vc mudou a calculadora pra modo decinmal?
<samurai_black> yes
<barna_> como q vc conseguiu 354?
<samurai_black> bases numericas--- decimal
<samurai_black> né isso?
<samurai_black> sei lá, agora não vai mais
<barna_> acho q sim, em modo programação
<barna_> vei, entra nesse site, marca decimal e digita 181 o q aparece em hexadecimal? http://www.calculadoraonline.com.br/conversao-bases
<samurai_black> rsrs
<samurai_black> tá muito rum cara
<samurai_black> que eu faço
<samurai_black> barna_: dormiu
 * samurai_black rrsrsrs
<barna_> aki
<barna_> lendo
<barna_> conseguiu converter?
<samurai_black> eu não rapa, que que eu faço nessa bagaça
<samurai_black> ;P
<samurai_black> eu digito e não escreve
<samurai_black> ?
<samurai_black> pombas, que coisa louca em
<barna_> na pagina?
<barna_> tem q usar as teclas de cima das letras, as do teclano numerico não funciona mesmo
<samurai_black> um
<samurai_black> =/
<samurai_black> nao tá funcionando nenhuma nem outra
<samurai_black> mano, na moral, vai dormir
<samurai_black> deixa isso pra lá
<samurai_black> tá muito louco
<samurai_black> depois eu vejo iso
<samurai_black> isso
<samurai_black> não atraplha minha produtividade,
<samurai_black> tá tranquilo
<barna_> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKk
<samurai_black> que isso man, bagulho doido da pega
<barna_> eu to fritando aki com sdk em vm, num vou dormir tão cedo!
<samurai_black> ;P
<samurai_black> então fica tranquilo ai man
<barna_> kra, blz, se vc quiser posso ir calculando pra vc!
<samurai_black> eu quero saber de estudar algebrade novo não
<barna_> vc desiste muito facil!
<samurai_black> deixa isso pra dpois
<barna_> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK
<barna_> vc q sabe!
<samurai_black> não desisti não ma, depois voltamos a isso
<samurai_black> eu tenho o Kubuntu e lubuntu aqui, não preciso disso
<samurai_black> se fosse só eel ai me ralava mais
<samurai_black> mas, nem
<samurai_black> quero saber disso nada
<samurai_black> qualquer coisa meto um jukebox mais elabrado aqui que sei que funciona a multimidia e já era
<samurai_black> barna_: sabe dizer qual o player padrão do Xubuntu?
<barna_> tenho nem ideia
<samurai_black> acho que é o gmusicplayer
<samurai_black> Boa dia barna_ até...
<tiagoscd> dia :)
<Danniel-Lara> bom dia
<boiko> dia!
<boiko> aliás, tarde! :)
<Danniel-Lara> opa boa tarde
<tiagoscd> boiko: :D
<boiko> Danniel-Lara: valeu o convite pro FLISOL, mas eu vou viajar dia 27 pra um sprint
<Danniel-Lara> boiko:   tranquilo sem stress
<tiagoscd> boiko: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/04/09/%23ubuntu-br-sc.html
<tiagoscd> o ubuntulog tá rodando já
<tiagoscd> só preciso arrumar tempo pra terminar o tal do bot aqui no canal
<tiagoscd> mas enquanto não passar o FLISOL vai ser difícil ter tempo
<boiko> tiagoscd: oh, legal :)
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<Danniel-Lara> tiagoscd:   hehehe legal os logs , fica colorido heheh
<tiagoscd> :P
<tiagoscd> Danniel-Lara: tem na versão colorida e na preto e branco
<Danniel-Lara> :)
<tiagoscd> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/04/09/%23ubuntu-br-sc.txt
<Danniel-Lara> prefiro o colorido
<tiagoscd> :-)
<tiagoscd> agora o papo de buteco fica logado também
<tiagoscd> muito bom :)
<samurai_black> Boa tarde.
<tiagoscd> tarde
 * samurai_black :)
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: Ubuntu GNOMERemix caiu man, Lubuntinho assumiu o seu posto! :D
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: beleza pura :)
<tiagoscd> lubuntu eu curto, só acho que faltam alguns recursos
<tiagoscd> ao menos na versão que testei faltavam
<samurai_black> SHOW ele tá, que sisteminha da hora mano, apesar de ser pra maquinas de 512Mb para baixo, to xonado por ele! Clicou abriu, SHOW! ;P
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: sim, você tem razão, até pela proposta do projeto é natural que quando o julgamos venhamos a dizer que "faltam" algumas coisas
<tiagoscd> venhamos a dizer não, venhamos a presenciar no caso, hehe
<samurai_black> mas, ele tá quase 100% aqui, só falta integrar ele a todas minhas teclas multimidia, ele só tá pegando algumas, mas, nada que comprometa a produtividade não. :)
<tiagoscd> mas que beleza
<tiagoscd> :)
<samurai_black> tá muito fofinho, parece até um tamagoshi, AUSHAUHHSUASHUAHHSHA
<samurai_black> ;P
<samurai_black> eu ia de Xubuntu 13.04 Beta final, porém, não reconhceu a rede, mesmo sendo cabeada, ai, já era, foi Lubuntu mesmo
<tiagoscd> ehehehe
<tiagoscd> =P
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: é o seguinte man
<samurai_black> eu só estaria usando um OS aqui, mas, comprei um HD pra servir de backu, caso o mai santigo se "aposentasse", mas, ai decidi usar para fazer um dual boot e coloquei o Lubuntu, agora to de KDE Ubuntu e o Lubuntinho "Ayrton Senna" :D
<tiagoscd> entendi
 * samurai_black *backup
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: ?
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-04-10
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<samurai_black> Barna: conseguiu?
<erikyami> boa noite
<jucelio> Olá
<jucelio> exit
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-04-11
<SnokT> Amigos
<SnokT> alguem poderia me ajudar?
<alumno> hola
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-04-12
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<samurai_black> Barna: e ai?
<Barna> boa note samurai_black
<samurai_black> Barna: conseguiu lá o android no VM?
<Barna> kra, o android rolou.... mas a versão q o internet funfafa num conseguia rootear o sistema, na q eu conseguia rotear num conseguia internet!
<Barna> ai fiz um backup full do meu android do tablet, fiz um recovery do celular antigo (modelo diferente), fiz um backup da agenda, e voltei o sistema original dele!
<Barna> fogo q ele perdeu a status de original, num ta mais atualizando sozinho, agora tenho q atualizar o OS na unha, mas eu vou comprar um programa q retorna o status dele!
<Barna> e o teclado ai, funfou?
<samurai_black> nem vi iso
<samurai_black> isso
<tiagoscd> mvuelma: :)
<mvuelma> :)
<samurai_black> mvuelma: :D
<samurai_black> Boa noite mvuelma
<mvuelma> Hello, samurai_black !
<samurai_black> mvuelma: desejo que esteja aqui no proximo hang out, o passado de sua estreia não pude estar... :'(
<mvuelma> Puxa, samurai_black.... Nesta sexta não vou poder participar, infelizmente.
<mvuelma> Na verdade eu participei de vário no ano passado.
<mvuelma> aí retornei na semana passada
<mvuelma> mas amanhã não vai dar
<samurai_black> quando digo Hang Out, to falando aqui também, agora que tá integrado
<samurai_black> mas oka, terão outras oportunidades
<samurai_black> :D
<samurai_black> vou ver se vou no FLISOL do Rio de Janeiro esse ano
<samurai_black> tá perto
<samurai_black> :)
<samurai_black> aliás, relativamente perto, por assim dizer
<mvuelma> Sim, é dia 27/4.
<samurai_black> sei disso
<mvuelma> Tem que prestigiar.
<samurai_black> já peguei até as palestras que vão ter lá
<samurai_black> auhshuash
<samurai_black> tem é?
<samurai_black> ;P
<samurai_black> acho que infelizmente o Aprigio não vai poder estar.... =/
<mvuelma> Que pena mesmo.
<samurai_black> Barna: vai dormir menino
 * samurai_black rsrs
<Barna> dormir? q é isso?
<samurai_black> Barna: faz tanto tempo que não faz mais que até esqueceu né?
<Barna> hehehehehehehehe
<samurai_black> poxa, quero aprender a ativar o efeito sonoro ou do desktop ou do Pidgin, tá fazendo muita falta
<samurai_black> momento aqui
<samurai_black> Boa noite.
<samurai_black> Danniel-Lara: !ping
<samurai_black> ?
<samurai_black> boiko: ?
<samurai_black> Barna bom dia.
 * samurai_black RSRSRSR
<Barna> samurai_black, bom dia!
<Barna> heheheheheehehehe
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-04-13
<samurai_black> julian_fern: noite.
<julian_fern> samurai_black, Noite :)
<samurai_black> Barna tá ruim de parar com essa brincadeira ai em neguinho? ;P
 * samurai_black :)
<samurai_black> julian_fern: já usou o Lubuntu man?
<samurai_black> é que to com o 13.04 aqui e ele não ta fazneod som de notificações de eventos pelo Pidgin que venho nele, só que pra tudo o mais ele tá beleza, só o som do Pidgin que não saiu...
<Barna> KKKKKKKKKKKK, eu queria, mas ta osso, caindo direto ja reiniciei o modem, agora to usando 2 conexões, wireles+3g
<julian_fern> samurai_black, Usei por alguns minutos via LiveCD (meu wallpaper está nas artworks oficiais haha) :)
<julian_fern> samurai_black, Até é legalzinho, mas estou acostumado demais ao Unity pra voltar pra uma interface antiga.
<samurai_black> julian_fern: não é antiga man, é novissima, nem sai como que tá antiga? ;P
<samurai_black> julian_fern: to usando o seu wallpaper, descobri o seu nome ontem.
<samurai_black> gostei do wallpaper, bonito,aliás,os wallpapers que venho no pacote e o conjunto de icons tão show
<samurai_black> :)
<samurai_black> só o que tá pegando mesmo é o som de eventos do Pidgin e a TC multimidia do teclado, tem 8 e só tão ativa 4
<samurai_black> mas, tá ótimo
<julian_fern> samurai_black, A interface é velha pra mim. Me refiro ao paradigma, a ideia de botão iniciar, janelas embaixo e afins :)
<samurai_black> até o composite dele eu habilitei pra usr alguns baratinhos tipo painel transparente e dock... AUHSHUAHSHUAHSHH
<samurai_black> julian_fern: gosto da maioria, não me prendo a nenhum, KDE, GNOME, UNITY, LXDE... Sou macho até usando o windows! AUSHAUHSAUHSUHSAUASAH
<julian_fern> samurai_black, hahaha
 * samurai_black windows, se não atualizar é ruim e se atualizar fica pessimo RSRSRS
 * Barna ta cascando o bico
<tiagoscd> Barna: e o que seria cascar o bico?
<Barna> tiagoscd, http://www.dicionarioinformal.com.br/cascar%20o%20bico/
<tiagoscd> ah tá
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<Barna> num me pergunte donde vem essa expressão! mas em Sp se usa muito
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: boa noite né não?
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: pena que Veulma não vai tá aqui hoje... :'(
<julian_fern> Aqui se fala "rachar o bico" hehe
<samurai_black> julian_fern: o clente de email que vem nele é legal?
<tiagoscd> boa noite :)
<samurai_black> sylphid acho que é assim
<Barna> tb se usa rachar aki (ou melhor, lá), se usa os 2
<julian_fern> samurai_black, Do Xubuntu? Nem lembro :P
<tiagoscd> www.ubuntubrsc.com/papodebuteco
<samurai_black> julian_fern: Lubuntu
<julian_fern> samurai_black, Nem lembro cara ^^"
<samurai_black> oka, suave
<samurai_black> Barna http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/papodebuteco
<Barna> ja to assistindo!
<Barna> vim pra casa só pra isso!
<Rui> oi boa noite a todos ! Rui CArlos de Souza
<Rui> kkk
<samurai_black> Noite
<Roberto> Boa noite, ainda bem não tenho win 7 ahhh
<ruanvalente> Boa Noite Nerdada rsrs
<Tela> iaew pessoal
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: windows é ruim mesmo tando funcionando, não tem jeito ! :D
<Rui> ok ganhar antartica...
<Netto> boa noite. sobre o evento que vai rolar em sp, sabe se eles vendem a camisa da logo do ubuntu sem o sp?
<Rui> vai ganhar...
<RC_Lages> boa noite galera :D
<samurai_black> Noite
<ruanvalente> A Microsoft quase me deixo rico esse mês rsrsrsrs
<LUIS10KPNR> boa noite pessoALL
<samurai_black> Noite
<LUIS10KPNR> pobres usuários de windows
<ruanvalente> ganhei um bom trocado rsrs
<Barna> da um F5 pro barna, q aconteceu com o win? (num tenho mais win)
<gbpaiva> nao ganhei dinheiro, mas ri muito do desepero dos outros
<LUIS10KPNR> windows é uma trava mental
<samurai_black> Barna https://www.google.com.br/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=4&cad=rja&ved=0CEwQFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Fg1.globo.com%2Ftecnologia%2Fnoticia%2F2013%2F04%2Ffalha-em-atualizacao-do-windows-forca-usuarios-formatar-sistema.html&ei=vK9oUcncAeH20gGgyoD4BQ&usg=AFQjCNGVqe7clcQunwdHL4CoOvK_oIgEoQ&sig2=WiujaJpA0DV75eJ63iR41w&bvm=bv.45175338,d.dmQ
<samurai_black> maldito url do google
<samurai_black> :'(
<Roberto> teve materia hoje no jornal da band ....
<ruanvalente> converti 2 pro Ubuntu depois dessa parada da MS rsrs
<Maudy> Usa o Windows7?? Então Paga! hehehe
<samurai_black> Maudy: você por aqui? :D
<Maudy> sou um ESPIÃO! hehehe
<Roberto> São Paulo , capital
<Maudy> quero dominar o mundo! hehehe
<Barna> KKKKKKKKKKKK, sempre q presto suporte coloco ubuntu no comp da galera! hoje ja foram 2 pcs!
<RC_Lages> Para quem possa contribuir... vejam essa pesquisa: http://www.linux2business.com.br/site/contato/pesquisa-de-mercado/
<LUIS10KPNR> escute 10KPNR
<Netto> o facebook continua copiando o ubuntu...ja tinham copiado o layout de lançamento do site, agora lançaram o home...
<KB2823324> iaew pessoal
<samurai_black> Seja bem vindo e que a força esteja com você Maudy AUSHUAHSHAHUSHHA
<IcaroR__> hello Word
<tiagoscd> KB2823324: huahauhauhuah
<tiagoscd> show
<Roberto> obrigado
<KB2823324> kkkk
<Maudy> É nós samurai!
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: É O Maudy Pedrão! :D
<KB2823324> faz parte
<KB2823324> kkkkkkkkkk
<KB2823324> eu errei
<KB2823324> kkkkkkk
<ruanvalente> kkk
<Maudy> e kd o papo?
<LUIS10KPNR> toco na 10KPNR e estamos gravando usando UBUNTU STUDIO
<KB2823324> já chegou uma atualização nova, eu acho
<samurai_black> Maudy: http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/papodebuteco
<Maudy> vamos falar mal de quem, já q estou aki??? hehehehe
<LUIS10KPNR> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MhLJsOSWdgc
<Forgetnull> olá
<KB2823324> espera a novela doido
<Roberto> O problema do win foi apenas no Brasil , que pena....
<kopa> cade o google ambulante (aprigio)?
<Maudy> para de beber po! hehehe
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: quando você não tá zuado po
 * samurai_black AUHSUAHSAUSHUH
<LUIS10KPNR> o alcool faz mal
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: você tá pior que o Marverick do meu tio
<samurai_black> AUSHUAHHSAHHSHSAHA
<LUIS10KPNR> a novela salve jorge vai falar do windows
<tiagoscd> Maudy: conecta lá :)
<Ferraz> E ai o Blog anda meio paradão muito ocupado pessoal?
<z3ws> Cara alguém ai usa o ubuntu 12.04
<Rafael_Neri> Hi
<KB2823324> poww
<Barna> z3ws, eu
<KB2823324> kkk
<z3ws> o meu ta travando de repente de vez em quando
<tiagoscd> www.expolivre.com.br
<LUIS10KPNR> A MINHA BADNA ESTÁ GRAVANDO COM UBUNTU STUDIO...
<Ferraz> huahhua imaginei
<Netto> home....
<Garliene> Boa Noite...:D
<IcaroR__> chegar de falar de WINDOWS vamos falar da Tecpix keekkeek
<victorffrock> Alguma novidade ai do ubuntu for phones ?
<Roberto> ta dificil não lenbrar do ocorrido , fora win 7
<Maudy> TABLET da TekPix!!!!
 * abr curtiu: <IcaroR__> chegar de falar de WINDOWS vamos falar da Tecpix keekkeek
<Barna> victorffrock, tb quero!
<sergio_br2> boa noite
<tiagoscd> www.ubuntubrsc.com/papodebuteco
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: que fim levou a TV Ubuntu?
<Barna> tem como fazer dual boot com android a ubuntu touch?
<Maudy> @tiagoscd kd o link?
<Rui> caiu
<Rui> ??/
<kopa> ta faltando um video novo sobre o ubuntu touch neh
<Forgetnull> Pessoal, me ajudem aí, eu sou Brasileiro e vivo em Portugal, aqui a net é bem rápida, chega no 1 giga, mas eu uso apenas 200megas, mas mesmo comparado com o Brasil é bem mais veloz, e comprei um laptop HP com processadores i7 e nvidia, e quando entro em sites pesados, como jogos online, o lap trava, mas usando o windows 8 não trava, voa, será que é por causa de não tar usando os drives do nvidia?  Ajudem aí, eu to 
<samurai_black> Maudy: http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/papodebuteco
<tiagoscd> Maudy: no seu G+
<Maudy> ah ta
<RC_Lages> tá OK
<Ferraz> o senhor rapaz
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: não
<victorffrock> mas o 3g aqui no brasil não funiona em telefone nenhum rs
<Barna> vendo os 2
<Roberto> no desktop , vai mudar a aparencia tb ??
<Guest83075> não está travado
<falcon> Boa noite amigos
<Barna> julian_fern, tem como fazer dual boot com android e ubuntu touch?
<Forgetnull> Pessoal, me ajudem aí, eu sou Brasileiro e vivo em Portugal, aqui a net é bem rápida, chega no 1 giga, mas eu uso apenas 200megas, mas mesmo comparado com o Brasil é bem mais veloz, e comprei um laptop HP com processadores i7 e nvidia, e quando entro em sites pesados, como jogos online, o lap trava, mas usando o windows 8 não trava, voa, será que é por causa de não tar usando os drives do nvidia?  Ajudem aí, eu to 
<kopa> o navegador padrao do ubuntu touch sera o firefox ou um navegador proprio?
<rga> Opa pessoal boa noite
<samurai_black> Noite
<Netto> o ubuntu touch, para um smart phone...ele tem o recurso de poder fazer ligações com ele?
<L88os> boa noite
<KB2823324> a atualização é feita direto do telefone ou tem que baixar outra iso?
<samurai_black> Noite
<rga> Existe algum emulador pro device pra rodar dentro do android sem eu precisar instalar a ROOM?
<Guest83075> cade a cerveja do Tiago?
<tiagoscd> Guest83075: viu?
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<Guest83075> vi
<Guest83075> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Guest83075> não pode faltar,né?
<Ferraz> ZZZZZzzzzz
<sergio_br2> o ubuntu phone está usando qual sistema de arquivos? o mesmo do android?
<samurai_black> Maudy: tá usando o win tiagoscd auhsuahsuahhs
<abr> Maudy é quem faz o ubuntudicas?
<KB2823324> curti
<GabrielSalles> Instalei dia 11 e não tinha terminal. Terá em breve??
<Forgetnull> Pessoal, me ajudem aí, eu sou Brasileiro e vivo em Portugal, aqui a net é bem rápida, chega no 1 giga, mas eu uso apenas 200megas, mas mesmo comparado com o Brasil é bem mais veloz, e comprei um laptop HP com processadores i7 e nvidia, e quando entro em sites pesados, como jogos online, o lap trava, mas usando o windows 8 não trava, voa, será que é por causa de não tar usando os drives do nvidia?  Ajudem aí, eu to 
<kopa> vcs sabemse o navegador padrao do ubuntu touch sera o firefox ou um navegador proprio?
<Guest83075> como faço para mudar o nick?
<samurai_black> abr: exato
<abr> Guest83075, /nick novo nick
<Barna>  /nick (novo nick) Guest83075
<samurai_black> aprigio: Noite
<KB2823324> que historia é essa que a microsoft fez parceria para acabar com o software livre no brasil?
<abr> samurai_black, ok :D
<aprigio> fala aeee galera
<aprigio> ja to subindo
<aprigio> hihi
<Maudy> Voltei aqui
<Roberto> e o face home o o que acharam...
<kopa> a ok
<Guest83075> pessoal, sobre o servidor de jogos romero, quando vcs vão aumentar a dificuldade do killing floor?????
<kopa> chego causando ja kkkk
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: que fim levou a Ubuntu TV
<KB2823324> cade a musica do jornal nacional??????????????????
<KB2823324> or or
<KB2823324> kkk
<Forgetnull> VOCÊS NÃO AJUDAM NADA!!! TO INDO!!! XAU AFF
<Garliene> kkkkkkk Aprigio uma figura.
<samurai_black> Forgetnull: good night for you man
<Rui> kkkk
<aprigio> auhauha
<Barna> Forgetnull, #ubuntu-br
<rga> Forgetnull: qual versão vc usa?
<Roberto> viva o poder do ubuntu
<Tiel> Tem como instalar o ubuntu num tablet que roda android?
<Rui> boa esta... tablet...
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: e o Ubuntu TV?
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: calma homem
<tiagoscd> :)
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: AUHSHUAHSHUAHUSHSHU
<thecrow> E AE BLZ
<Netto> qual a conexão de internet ideal para o steam?
<Ferraz> o servidor de CS de voces ninguem entra lá po
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: é pra você acordar UAHSUAHUSUHHASHHAHSH
<thecrow> QUE A FORÇA ESTAJA COM VCS
<sergio_br2> quando vai sair o Ubuntu chinelo?
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: valeu tiago
<tiagoscd> tiagoscd: heheheh
<IcaroR__> Como funcionaram os games para o ubuntu touch?????
<sergio_br2> haha, zuera
<KB2823324> que parceria é essa que a microsoft fez no brasil para acabar com o software livre?
<KB2823324> no brasil
<alexmonassa> Boa noite! E o bug do Windows 7? kkk vão comentar !! ou vocês tens coisas mais importantes para falar como o lek  , lek ,lek
<Ferraz> A DELL LANÇOU UM ALIENWARE PARA GAMES COM UBUNTU INSTALANDO SERA QUE ISSO É SÓ COMEÇO DA EVOLUCAO DOS GAMES?
<thecrow> DESCUPA MAIS TIPO FUGINDO DO ASSUNTO ....  VCS VIRÃO SOBRE A DISTRO MANJARO QUE RESOLVEU MUDAR A PLATAFORMA DE ARCH PARA DEBI
<joaofracassi> Boa noite galera!!! Baixando o Ubuntu 13.04 enquanto assisto ao Papo de Buteco!!!! Viva o Ubuntu.
<alexmonassa> Oi gata quer tc?
<alexmonassa> tc da onde?
<Guest83075> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<kopa> pqp
<Ferraz> alienware com ubuntu o que voces acham só o começo dos games no Linux?
<Maudy> e tem ALGUMA gata aqui??? rsrsrs
<z3ws> Alguém debian/ubuntu ta passando pelo seguinte problema, travamento da interface ai tem que tentar sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<Roberto> do mir
<samurai_black> Maudy: a que costuma vir não chegou ainda... AUHSAUHSUHAHS
<Barna> quem lebra disso é pq ta ficando velho.....
<Rui> KKKKK
<alexmonassa> kkkkkkk
<tiagoscd> z3ws: qual versão do Ubuntu?
<Rafael_Neri> o ubuntu vai vir com Gnome 3.6 ou 3.8 ??
<DiegoSIlva> qual o assunto do dia mesmo?, eu cheguei agora
<Guest83075> O FLISOL vai acontecer em todas as cidades no mesmo dia???? Que dia vai ser????
<kopa> pq a tela de boot do ubuntu nunca roda direito????
<Rui> com 56  k conectar...
<L88os> 27
<z3ws> 12,04 + gnome shell o projeto gnome remix conhece?
<Ferraz> alienware com ubuntu o que voces acham só o começo dos games no Linux?
<L88os> kopa: 27/04
<alexmonassa> Tipo Net
<samurai_black> Maudy: para de usar win caraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
 * samurai_black AHSUHAUSHUAHSHAHSH
<joaofracassi> Mas está instavel a conexão de vocês hein... Estão usando GVT ai?
<Ferraz> alienware com ubuntu o que voces acham só o começo dos games no Linux?
<ruanvalente> Maudy tá usando Janelas kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<thecrow> PUTA VCS TÃO USANDO WINDOWS POR Q TA TENSO O NEGOCIO AE
<alexmonassa> Sua internet vai ficando Lenta? vem pra Olé !!!
<Maudy> hahaha to nada
<DiegoSIlva> caiu ai para vcs?
<Rafael_Neri> galera vamos reinecie seu pcs e enter pelo Ubuntu
<Fonts> Pessoal eu tinha um site no windows e funcionava certinho essa parte, agora não ta funcionando que eu mudei pra servidor linux, vou postar o código:   tem um formulário que preenche e ele chama essa pagina certinho só que quando digito login e senha certos ele não vai pra o index.php como deveria....   <?php 	session_start(); 	if (($_POST['usu_login'] != '') && ($_POST['usu_senha'] != ''))  		{ 			require('../util/conecta.
<Guest83075> Claudio Novais se garante
<z3ws> @tiagoscd não passou por algo parecido nas ultimas semanas?
<samurai_black> Barna cade as perguntas po
<Ferraz> alienware com ubuntu o que voces acham só o começo dos games no Linux?
<KB2823324> fala de mim!
<DiegoSilva> qualidade de 480p vish ai quebrou minha internet husahusahusa
<Nito> esse travado é só aqui?
<Guest83075> o negócio tá feio em Portugal
<samurai_black> aprigio: fica ligado tem gente usando o win ai em... UAHSUAHSAUHSHUAHHS
<Barna> samurai_black, momento nostalgia (dos batepapo do uol)
<tiagoscd> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/04/13/%23ubuntu-br-sc.html
<aprigio> huauhuha
<Rui> legal...
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: beleza :)
<Fonts> Pessoal eu tinha um site no windows e funcionava certinho essa parte, agora não ta funcionando que eu mudei pra servidor linux, vou postar o código:   tem um formulário que preenche e ele chama essa pagina certinho só que quando digito login e senha certos ele não vai pra o index.php como deveria....   <?php 	session_start(); 	if (($_POST['usu_login'] != '') && ($_POST['usu_senha'] != ''))  		{ 			require('../util/conecta.
<Garliene> \0/ legal  @tiagoscd
<Wender> Qual o erro que tá dando ?
<Nito> pessoal a qualidade ta alta pra nossa net :(
<Nito> ta tenso
<Barna> ta baixo o som!
<GabrielSalles> Fala mais devagar, por favor
<KB2823324> fala do Facebook Phone
<samurai_black> Barna verdade o portuga tá fraco, deve tá usando o win... AUSHAHUSHAUHHSH
<Teo__> Está bem baixo....
<Rui> kkk
<Rafael_Neri> PUTZ!!!! Tá muito tenso.
<joaofracassi> MAs essa conexão está chorando!!!!!
<aprigio> samurai_black, quem eh?
<aprigio> ehhe
<samurai_black> aprigio: ?
<aprigio> samurai_black, quem ta de win? rs
<Denis> Boa Noite1
<Ferraz> http://www.alienware.com/ubuntu/
<samurai_black> aprigio: CONTA PRA NINGUEM NÃO, É O PORTUGA E O Maudy... UAHSHUAUSHAUHSUHAHSHUHAHSAHSA
<samurai_black> Denis: Noite
<Rafael_Neri> bate papo de gago, tá travando direto
<kopa> porque a tela de boot do ubuntu é meio bugada?
<GabrielSalles> Qual o nome do português? Não está aparecendo
<Ubuntanderson> Fale um pouco do Mir aê por favor hehe
<Guest42836> Certificação Canonical para o Alienware : http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201209-11784/
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: FLISOL
<Guest83075> fui eu
<Barna> s depois de vogal tem som de Z
<sergio_br2> opa, Flisol em Guaratinguetá!
<tiagoscd> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/flisol
<Maudy> o nome do colega português é Claudio NOvais do site www.ubuntued.com
<rga> SOL não é da cerveja? :(
<Garliene> \0/ kkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<samurai_black> aprigio: tamo lá no FLISOL RJ
<samurai_black> Maudy: chegou ela!
<Ubuntued> ei Maudy! :D
<Garliene> FLISOL Araguari - Mg
<aprigio> poder
<joaofracassi> Tiago, como que ficou a situação das certificações técnicas em Ubuntu da Canonical, pois tinha por um tempo, mas depois simplesmente sumiu?
<Maudy> Aeeee, Samurai!!!!!
<DenisFerraz> Boa Noite a Todos!
<Ubuntued> xD
<Rafael_Neri> Opa, fortaleza!!! Ubuntu-br-ce estará presente no Flisol
<samurai_black> Maudy: rsrsr
<Maudy> Boa noite, Claudio!
<KB2823324> caraaa, não terá em recife?
<Maudy> oi! tc de onde????
<Ubuntued> Boa noite pessoal! :)
<Garliene> Snif Snif convidei Maudy para vir palestrar ele não PODE
<sergio_br2> Vai ter em Guaratinguetá!
<Garliene> \0/ ebaaaa
<alexmonassa> LEgal bon saber
<marck> boa noite
<Maudy> garliene ... snifs!
<ruanvalente> Aeee Garliene :D
<joaofracassi> Em Recife terá o evento da Fuctura técnologia que fará dia 27 o lançamento do Ubuntu 13.04
<samurai_black> aprigio: mesmo não palestrando se vai vi no do RJ?
<fabloliv> oi boa noite e sou noob no IRC
<Garliene> Ruanvalente bem que vc poderia vir né?
<Guest83075> Fortaleza \o/
<Ubuntanderson> Kd as minas pra mostrar os peitos
<Roberto> Em Sampa é no corinthians , ja foi anunciado na paginal oficila
<Tiel> Boa noite Claudio Novais!
<Guest83075> Que dia???
<KB2823324> to ligado, quanto mais coisa melhor! hehhee :D
<Guest83075> Faltou falar o dia do FLISOL
<Netto> aprígio, divulga sobre o flisol rj
<Guest83075> não tem no site
<marck> ooopppaa eu vou pro fisol natal
<L88os> 27/04
<samurai_black> Netto: rj?
<L88os> Guest83075: 27/04
<joaofracassi> Flisol dia 24
<alexmonassa> E o SO é ubuntu do Ventilador??
<joaofracassi> Desculpe 27
<Netto> samurai_black me enganei...sobre o que será realizado no rj
<Ubuntanderson> Aprigio eu tenho um da Brizair kkkkkk com 0,5 wts de potencia
<samurai_black> Netto: mas você é daqui?
<L88os> Guest83075: http://www.flisol.net/FLISOL2013/Brasil
<DenisFerraz> Terá FLISOL em Santo André - SP?
<Guest42836> Pode para aumentar o volume do microfone do português.
<Netto> sou. frequento os eventos do sindpro ...
<samurai_black> Netto: centro?
<ruanvalente> Bom Garliene se você paga minha passagem rsrsrs eu vou rsrs
<L88os> DenisFerraz: http://www.flisol.net/FLISOL2013/Brasil
<samurai_black> Netto: sou da Baixada
<Garliene> ruanvalente  Ai se eu pudesse e meu dinheiro desse...vc merece Ruan.. :)
<ebm> boa noite meu povo mááá'oeeee
<Netto> samurai_black eu participei do ultimo, sobre vetores, com o henrique barone
<alexmonassa> faz o teste do Som: Ah lek lek lek lek
<tiagoscd> alexmonassa: huahuauhau
<Maudy>  Ah lek lek lek lek!!
<tiagoscd> jamais
<Ubuntanderson> Kd as minas peladads do chat
<tiagoscd> Ubuntanderson: na zona
<tiagoscd> :P
<Ubuntanderson> hehe
<Roberto> quais os comentarios dos portugueses , sobre o ubuntu ???
<L88os> tem
<L88os> se chama internacional expressa
<majujeig> muito legal o pabo de buteco primeira vez que eu participo
<aprigio> Ubuntanderson, eh o O2cool
<Tiel> e aí tem como instalar o ubuntu num tablet que roda android?
<aprigio> hehe
<Netto> samurai_black vc é da comunidade ubuntu-rj?
<Ubuntued> @tiel, boa noite! ;)
<KB2823324> tem alguma caneca do ubuntu?
<samurai_black> Netto: sei nada sobre isso não...
<Rafael_Neri> Já comprei um desses produtos da china, demorou 5 dias pra chegar no Brasil e 20 dias pra chegar na minha casa
<ebm> kkkkkkkkk
<KB2823324> manda o link
<Ubuntanderson> Fale do Mir Fale do Mir Fale do Mir Fale do Mir Fale do Mir Fale do Mir Fale do Mir
<Ferraz> vi um boneco do bruce lee por 17 reais
<Ubuntued> sim Rafael, eu já vi isso acontecer nos leitores que cheguei a mandar para o pessoal do Brasil!!
<ebm> que osso ein rafael
<majujeig> como registra o nickname
<majujeig> alguem sabe
<ruanvalente> :) Valeu Garliene você também merece muito parabéns espero que seja um ótimo evento !
<kopa> Brasil
<rga> http://dx.com/s/action+figures
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa noite a todos
<Ferraz> http://dx.com/p/cute-bruce-lee-collection-pvc-anime-figure-58461
<Garliene> ruanvalente com certeza vai sim..:D
<L88os> aprigio: se chama internacional expressa
<tiagoscd> aprigio: foi pra sua filha mesmo?
<tiagoscd> heheeh
<Garliene> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<aprigio> uhauhuhauhauha
<ebm> fala a verdade vai, A BONECA ESTÁ DO LADO DO MONITOR
<Rui> papode buteco...
<Barna> comprei uma gopro hero 3 silver, aki no Br tava 1100R$ pelo dx tava 300dolares, a receita pegou, mais 700R$ de imposta, final das contas, ficou mais cara q comprar no brasil!
<L88os> julian_fern: qual o nome do site que você falou?
<Ferraz> ae Julian tu que curte um Iron http://dx.com/p/7-piece-of-mind-action-figure-53896
<julian_fern> L88os, Qual deles?
<Roberto> o pessoal ta bebendo mesmo ahhh
<julian_fern> Ferraz, To sem dinheiro agora uhauhuha
<Rui> e aí tem como instalar o ubuntu num tablet que roda android?
<alexmonassa> E os carros nem fale !! A presidente aumentou os impostos para importados chineses pra proteger os carros brasileiros...
<Ubuntanderson> Fale do Mir Fale do Mir Fale do Mir Fale do Mir Fale do Mir Fale do Mir Fale do Mir
<L88os> julian_fern: o que você comprou os bonecos.
<tiagoscd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working.2C_but_not_available_from_cdimage.u.c
<julian_fern> L88os, Deal Extreme :)
<Ubuntanderson> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<L88os> julian_fern: valeu
<KB2823324> tem alguma empresa já que vai vender junto com o Ubuntu Phone OS?
<julian_fern> L8
<julian_fern> L88os, :)
<Rui> valeu tablet...
<L88os> será que futuramente será possível instalar o ubuntu TV no Raspeberry PI?
<Rui> boa raspeberry...
<MAXWELL> BOA NOITE! A TODOS
<Rudineiw> vai ter UDS online nos próximos dias novamente né?
<Barna> aprigio, https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.appbuilder.u14410p30729&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImNvbS5hcHBidWlsZGVyLnUxNDQxMHAzMDcyOSJd
<Barna> ?
<KB2823324> Bj do Gordo!
<samurai_black> Maudy: vai deixar o win atualizando durante a noite né? AUSHAHUSHUAHHSASHAHUHSHAUSUAUSSHASU
<Matheus_Carvalho> boa noite
<Garliene> Boa noite
<Rui> kkkk
<Maudy> Boa noite ai tuuuuuuurma!!!!!
<samurai_black> Maudy: valeu!
<Garliene> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<tiagoscd> valeu Maudy :)
<Maudy> é nóis!  <update do win agendado>
<Tiel> tem algum aplicativo que funcione como wine no android?
<fabloliv> windows? o q é isso?
<tiagoscd> heheheh
<Barna> julian_fern, manda o link!
<Netto> esse aplicativo que o aprígio citou, ainda esta no googleplay, funciona do mesmo modo de quem queria instalar o android em celulares htc com windows
<samurai_black> julian_fern: link!
<julian_fern> Linux on Android: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1585009
<samurai_black> é nosso
<MAXWELL> To bebendo refri
<Roberto> e os comentarios sobre o mir em Portugal
<Barna> eu to tomando cachaça, uai, to em Mg
<MAXWELL> de limão
<tiagoscd> piroquinha: favor mudar o nick
<piroquinha> porque ?
<tiagoscd> ofensivo
<Nito> kkkkkkkkkkk
<Ferraz> Ae alguem conhece algum programa para tirar senha de arquivos pdf no ubuntu testei o pdfcracker mas ta um parto
<piroquinha> é só um nome
<tiagoscd> sim, ofensivo
<Ubuntued> LOL
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: sumer sault
<abr> Ainda pergunta?! aff
<Ubuntanderson> Fale um pouco do Mir Fale um pouco do Mir Fale um pouco do Mir Fale um pouco do Mir
<Garliene> \o/ Entrei para esse time.. Ubuntu-Br-Rj...estamos junto Aprigio
<piroquinha> abr para mim é ofensivo
<piroquinha> muda
<samurai_black> Netto: tá ouvindo?
<tiagoscd> piroquinha: está avisado, por favor não cause tumultos
<piroquinha> como muda
<tiagoscd> piroquinha: /nick NICK
<cnp> coloca japonês pow
<ebm> kkkkkkkkkk
<Nito> Oo
<samurai_black> Garliene: o que você tem a ver com RJ?
<ebm> ahahahahah
<Piroca> pronto
<Nito> kkkkkkkkkkk
<ebm> orra cnp kkkkkkkk
<Matheus_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Nito> kkkkkkkkkkk
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: passa logo o facão mano!
<cnp> kkkkkkkkkkk
<kopa> aff
<Nito> comedia
<Piroc> Piroc é ofensivo ?
<Tiel> tem algum aplicativo que funcione como wine no android?
<kopa> da um kick nesse mlk
<Nito> bota Japa
<Barna> pergunta, pq o papo de buteco acontece sexta a noite?
<Nito> e pronto
<Matheus_Carvalho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Garliene> Samurai_black Vc pode se inscrever no estado que achar conveniente...além do Rj estou no processo em Mg...:D
<MAXWELL> kkkkkkkk
<Ubuntanderson> Fale um pouco do Mir Fale um pouco do Mir Fale um pouco do Mir
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: passa o facão nessa Piroc
<samurai_black> auhsauhshuahshhs
<KB2823324> kkk
<MAXWELL> dia de solteiro
<MAXWELL> kkkkk
<Guest83075> realmente poderia ser outro dia
<Barna> exatamente, e eu que trabalho com eventos??? deveria estar trabalhando agora!!!!
<Guest83075> quinta por exemplo
<Piroc> NAMORAR , NÃO CONHEÇO ESSA QUEST
<cnp> sexta é dia da breja
<ebm> qual o nome do rapaz de óculos?
<Matheus_Carvalho> KB2823324: usuario de RUINDOU$ detect...uhauhahuahuuhaa
<Ferraz> cuiodado julian mulher a retaguarda
<Okarin> Olá boa noite!
<MAXWELL> ser casado e bom por isso nao tem mais dia do solteiro
<Rui> ai não vai niguem quinta...kkkkk
<KB2823324> faz parte
<KB2823324> kkk
<Ferraz> concordo segunda é fogo!
<Guest83075> não teria cerveja
<cnp> buteco na segunda
<Tiel> tem algum aplicativo que funcione como wine no android?
<MAXWELL> na verdade buteco nem abre aqui em goiania
<Rafael_Neri> e em Portugal já é sábado
<Garliene> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<Garliene> boa essaaaaaaaa
<Rafael_Neri> em portugal já é 3 da manhã
<KB2823324> Alô glr Alô glr
<ebm> CLÁUDIO, quantos monitores você usa? as vezes vc olha pra cima, pra baixo, para o lado esquerdo, direito
<Ubuntued> dois!
<Ubuntued> :D
<KB2823324> to #partiu #dormi
<Ubuntanderson> Ubuntued ora pois pois
<Ubuntued> :D
<Barna> KB2823324, boa noite, aki vai #partir trabalhar!
<MAXWELL> to gostando muito do papo de buteco
<Ubuntued> verdade @rafael! bem tarde aqui!
<Piroc> ai galera, deu tela azul aqui no meu Ubunto, alguma ajuda ?
<Ubuntanderson> Fale um pouco do Mir Fale um pouco do Mir Fale um pouco do Mir Fale um pouco do Mir
<Rafael_Neri> ALGUMA COISA
<Ubuntanderson> Fale um pouco do Mir Fale um pouco do Mir Fale um pouco do Mir Fale um pouco do Mir Fale um pouco do Mir Fale um pouco do Mir
<KB2823324> Barna: kkkk, curti
<ebm> eae, tem mais alguma novidade quente do UBUNTU 13.04?
<Guest83075> vai ser lançado o ubuntubrsc para games?????
<sergio_br2> ahh mano
<sergio_br2> rodar programa de windows no android não né velo
<sergio_br2> velho
<MAXWELL> boa concordo
<Ubuntued> @ebm, eu utilizo dois, um em baixo outro em cima. o de cima é largo e por isso olho par aa esquer
<sergio_br2> sem noção isso, rsrs
<Rui> mazoquista...
<Ubuntued> *esrda e direita
<MAXWELL> kkkkkkk
<Ubuntanderson> Fale um pouco do Mir Fale um pouco do Mir Fale um pouco do Mir Fale um pouco do Mir Fale um pouco do Mir
<Rafael_Neri> Ubuntu 13.04 sairá com o gnome 3.6 ou gnome 3.8?
<Piroc> sairá sem gnome
<KB2823324> tem como ver esse hangout no android velho?
<MAXWELL> laxante de ameixa
<ebm> @Ubuntued ahhh tá, pensei que vc tinha uma central da NASA ae ehehe
<Garliene> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<fabloliv> deve ter aplicativo ensinando a usar as 3 conchas...
<Ubuntanderson> peidar -b <peida baixo>
<Ubuntued> Eu bem que gostava @ebm, mas não, só mesmo dois :p
<Ubuntued> mas tenho outro aqui parado por acaso :p
<Piroc> FILMA EU GALVÃO
<Ubuntued> mas não tenho saída para ele, do meu laptop
<Ubuntanderson> #peidar -a <peida alto>
<Vistainteligente> Boa noite a todos
<Vistainteligente> cheguei atrasado
<ebm> que bronca ein
<samurai_black> Barna vai pra o FLISOL do BH
<samurai_black> ?
<Barna> num vai ter em Bh
<Barna> :(
<rga> quando sai?
<Ricardo___> poxa cheguei :D
<Ubuntanderson> Fale a respeito do Mir Fale a respeito do Mir Fale a respeito do Mir Fale a respeito do Mir Fale a respeito do Mir Fale a respeito do Mir
<Guest83075> taí será que tem algum vídeo ensinando a utilizar as 3 conchas?????
<Piroc> o 13.04 vai ser free ?
<Ferraz> Ja da para usar legal?
<MAXWELL> Eu to impressionado do 13.04
<ebm> PERGUNTA............ O GWIBBER vai cair fora mesmo?
<Ubuntanderson> Fale a respeito do Mir Fale a respeito do Mir Fale a respeito do Mir Fale a respeito do Mir Fale a respeito do Mir Fale a respeito do Mir Fale a respeito do Mir
<Roberto> e o problema do google  no 13.04 beta arrumaram
<L88os> tiagoscd: é possivel mudar a resolução dos vídeos no hangout para 380 quando está em transmissão ao vivo?
<Rafael_Neri> O Ubuntu 13.04 já virá com o Friends como substituto do Gwibber??
<tiagoscd> L88os: infelizmente não, o Hangout mesmo que estabelece a qualidade
<GabrielCastilho> eu instalei faz umas 2 semanas... mto bom o 13.04
<Ferraz> STEAM??? funciona legal no 13.04?
<Rui> galera ta chovendo em Viamão... boa noite a todos muito bom papo, mas cama me chama...kkkk
<L88os> tiagoscd: ta travando direto aqui. internet lenta :/
<Ubuntued> @Julian tenho uma pergunta sobre o UBUNTU 13.04. A atualização de segurança KB2823324 já vem no Ubuntu? Ou vamos ter problemas ao atualizar?
<Nito> Funciona sim Ferraz
<Barna> pergunta: o compiz ta funcionando bem no 13.04? os efeitos e tudo o mais!
<MAXWELL> faltou o luis para participar do pabo do buteco
<Ubuntanderson> Ubuntued hahahahaha
<Netto> aprigio manda esse comando aqui no chat. funciona com as versões do ubuntu?
<samurai_black> Ubuntued: pergunta isso por voz cara
<Ubuntued> xD
<ebm> kkkkkkkkk
<Ubuntued> depois sou expulso xD
<Tiel> Da de transferir arquivos de mídia pra algum celular Windows Phone usando um computador com Ubuntu?
<Rafael_Neri> so o skype mesmo que não funciona no 13.04
<samurai_black> Barna ?
<Nito> funciona sim
<Nito> eu uso a qui o skype
<ebm> @Rafael_Neri funciona mas tem que fazer uma gambiarra
<Barna> samurai_black, oi
<Guest83075> como faço para mudar o nick????
<aprigio> Netto, que comando???
<L88os> julian_fern quando você vai aparecer no serv do CS  para perder? tiagoscd aparece direto. e perde direto :P
<Rafael_Neri> ebm: eu ouvi falar da gambiarra
<Barna> Guest83075, /nick (novonickk)
<ebm> @L88os existe um servidor que vcs criaram pra jogar?
<tiagoscd> L88os: hauhuahua
<tiagoscd> shut up
<tiagoscd> :P
<Piroc> É VERDADE QUE VAI VIR O INTERNET EXPLORER COMO NAVEGADOR PADRÃO DO 13.04 ?
<L88os> ebm: sim vou mandar o link para você
<Guest83075> testando
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: FACÃO NO Piroc
<Daniel> testando
<ebm> beleza @L88os vou comprar na segunda feira, vou treina por 10 minutos pra poder humilhar vcs só um pouco
<MAXWELL> piroc que isso jovem
<Nito> kkkk
<Daniel> Obrigado Barna
<Barna> Daniel, :)
<samurai_black> Barna lhe perguntei!
<MAXWELL> kkkkk
<MAXWELL> natalina
<samurai_black> Barna cade a resposta
<rga> putaria natalina uahuahuahuah
<L88os> ebm: http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/servidor-counter-strike-ubuntubrsc-lancado.html
<MAXWELL> ai Jesus
<Guest99428> voltou para esse Guest.... sou eu Daniel
<MAXWELL> natalino foi foda
<samurai_black> julian_fern: deixa de ser preconceituoso cara, cada um na sua, tsc
<samurai_black> julian_fern: ;P
<Barna> exatamente esses problemas aprigio
<GabrielCastilho> o julian_fern, eu instalei o 13.04 e nunca tive problemas, mesmo quando instalei o chrome
<rodrigoc> Como faz para instalar o Java no Ubuntu de uma forma fácil, tipo sem compilar?
<hggdh> Guest99428: não pode ser um nick registrado por outra pessoa
<kopa> nossa eu ri agora em
<Ubuntanderson> Aprigio fala do Mir
<kopa> kkk
<Lampas> testando
<Piroc> WUBI
<Nito> da pra ativar alguns efeitos pelo Unity Tweak
<Ubuntanderson> Aprigio fala do Mir ...o q muda em respito ao servidor X
<aprigio> Ubuntanderson, http://www.aprigiosimoes.com.br/2013/04/01/compilando-o-mir-display-server/
<Barna> samurai_black, num vai ter aki em bh!
<Roberto> qual a relação do site do ubuntu ultimate ???
<ebm> valeu L88os
<L88os> ebm: disponha
<samurai_black> Barna miseria em? ;P
<Tiel> No caso de uma atualização do Ubuntu 12.04 para 13.04, é melhor atualizar ou reinstalar o sistema?
<Ubuntanderson> Aprigio valeu
<aprigio> Ubuntanderson, na verdade ele ainda esta em dev, e o que eu tenho é apenas informacoes de testes.
<Ferraz> ou seja, keep calm and use Ubuntu 12.10
<Barna> samurai_black, fogo!
<aprigio> nada funciona ainda
<MAXWELL> o skype 4.0 ainda funciona , so o 4.1 que nâo ta
<aprigio> e vc tem que remover os drivers proprietarios
<MAXWELL> como entra e leguati
<Ricardo___> rodrigoc: $ sudo add-apt-repository -y ppa:webupd8team/java $ sudo apt-get update $ sudo apt-get install -y oracle-jdk7-installer
<fabloliv> pela wiki do ubuntu a partir do kernel 3.4 terá o PAE por padrão, então atualizando o kernel de um 12.04 32 bits com 4GB de RAM para o 3.5-quantal tá ok?
<samurai_black> hggdh: \o/
<Ubuntanderson> Aprigio o q vc achou do Mir?
<hggdh> samurai_black: :-)
<Lampas> vai sair o site ubuntubrsc para games????
<Rafael_Neri> http://sistemaoperacionalinux.blogspot.com.br/2013/04/correcao-do-skype-que-nao-funciona-no.html?spref=tw
<Ferraz> Ninguem entra na sala do CS
<Piroc> QUANDO VOCÊS VÃO CRIAR O SERVIDOR DE TIBIA ?
<Barna> aprigio, pode me passar essas infos do compiz em pv?
<L88os> futuramente CS - GO no steam
<Nito> Piroc :)
<Tiel>  No caso de uma atualização do Ubuntu 12.04 para 13.04, é melhor atualizar ou reinstalar o sistema?
<samurai_black> Bruno_cabral: do RJ?
<ebm> @Tiel se vc puder é sempre melhor instalar do limpo
<Bruno_cabral> Sim
<Netto> Pq o ubuntu, tem um péssimo gerenciador de bateria? no sistema portas, a beria dura em média 2h e meia, no ubuntu dura 1h e meia, com recursos baixos...
<Barna> Netto, qual note?
<Bruno_cabral> Netto, isso depende mais do driver do que do Ubuntu
<Ubuntued> Netto, provavelmente você tem duas placas de video!
<L88os> tiagoscd: novidades tipo post? só uma bricaderinha. : )
<rodrigoc> Falando em jogos, acontece alguns bugs no sistema de áudio do meu Ubuntu 12. 04 LTS, tipo quando rodo jogos como SuperTux Kart, o áudio fica fora de controle. Alguma solução para isso?
<Netto> meu note é um lenovo g475,
<tiagoscd> L88os: um pouco melhores :)
<tiagoscd> ou piores, dependendo do ponto de vista
<Rafael_Neri> antes de instalar faça isso: rm -rf /
<L88os> rsrsrs
<tiagoscd> não façam isso galera :P
<julian_fern> ahuahua
<Bruno_cabral> Falando em jogos(denovo), alguém joga Kerbal Space Program?
<kopa> kkkkkkkkk
<DenisFerraz> Vou fazer agora Rafael_Nery
<aprigio> rm -rf / (destroi toda raiz)
<aprigio> sendo executando somente como root
<aprigio> nao facam isso!
<Ricardo___> e o chrome no 13.04 pq não instala?
<Bruno_cabral> Rafael_neri troll
<hggdh> (se bem que o rm do coreutils tem uma proteção contra esta estupidez)
<ebm> ahhh pra quem usa windows ae ........ tem um novo virus que surgiu e a melhor forma de tirar é ATUALIZAR O SISTEMA, atualizem
<Ferraz> abraçoi ae! vou sair fora1
<MAXWELL>  aprigio querendo excluir ne kkkk
<samurai_black> Bruno_cabral: é do RJ?
<Garliene> Pergutar ai para o Gajo - Como está de madruga qual a temperatura ambiente ....está 5 graus?
<christopher> rm ~
<Bruno_cabral> Sim Samurai_back
<samurai_black> Ricardo___: vai de Sr.Ware Iron e seja muito feliz! ;)
<tiagoscd> christopher: esse comando nem vai funcionar
<tiagoscd> precisa do -r :P
<julian_fern> Ricardo___, Já foi explicado aqui. O Google ainda não corrigiu o Chrome pro 13.04, por ser versão beta, mas você pode instalar caso instale a lib libudev0.
<christopher> rm -rf ~
<Ricardo___> julian_fern: cara não instalou aqui usando essa lib
<Bruno_cabral> Falando em instalar o Ubuntu, meu Kubuntu eu reinstalo sem formatar, só apagando tudo, menos o que está na RAM
<Bruno_cabral> Ops no HD
<Netto> pra galera do rj, todos usam o ubuntu puro, ou os derivados...lubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu
<Ricardo___> julian_fern: vou tentar de novo aqui ;D
<kopa> pqp windows
<Bruno_cabral> Ops denovo: na /home
<z3ws> falando do ligthdm ele tem travado com vcs?
<Barna> julian_fern, http://bumblebee-project.org/
<Ubuntued> http://ubuntued.info/tem-uma-placa-de-video-nvidia-optimus-instale-o-bumblebee
<samurai_black> Bruno_cabral: veja lá a mensagem na janelinha que mandei lá
<L88os> julian_fern: li em algum lugar que o 13.04 voltaria o dodge, eu sonhei isso, ou essa notícia apareceu em algum momento?
<Ubuntued> está tudo explicado aqui! ;)
<christopher> rm -rf ~ -y
<Nito> pelo menos a nvidia deu um passo, ja a AMD eu não tenho nem esperança
<Nito> :(
<Barna> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bumblebee/stable
<L88os> julian_fern: efeito dodge
<christopher> fui
<Bruno_cabral> Já ví Samurai_black
<aprigio> http://ubuntued.info/tem-uma-placa-de-video-nvidia-optimus-instale-o-bumblebee
<Tiel> Em relação aos drivers de vídeo, continua sendo o mesmo independente da versão do Ubuntu? Existe incompatibilidade?
<Netto> julian_fern isso se aplica aos notes com chip7 da ati? meu note é um lenovo g475 com ati 6200?
<Ubuntued> usr / bin / nvidia /
<Barna> Netto, nops, ati é outro!
<tiagoscd> chegou a pizza :D
<Barna> julian_fern, e com placa ati?
<Roberto> porque não temos camera quando usamos o face no ubuntu ???
<ebm> desculpe a pergunta, QUAL A MELHOR PLACA DE VIDEO para jogos que rode legal no ubuntu?
<aprigio> ehhe vou pegar pizza la tb eheh me deu vontade hihhihi
<Nito> qualquer uma menos as da AMD
<tiagoscd> aprigio: pega lá :D
<rodrigoc> Acontece alguns bugs no sistema de áudio do meu Ubuntu 12. 04 LTS, tipo quando rodo jogos como SuperTux Kart, o áudio fica fora de controle. Alguma solução para isso?
<MAXWELL> 313.19
<MAXWELL> eu instalei hoje
<Netto> Barna eu uso esse note para multimídia, estou com U-Studio 12.10
<Ubuntued> x2 para o Nito!
<ebm> eu já comi pizza, MEIO MUZZARELA MEIO ATUM
<ebm> *meia
<MAXWELL> foi mais rapido aqui
<tiagoscd> ebm: nãooooo, atum não
<tiagoscd> ebm: http://nooooooooooooooo.com/
<ebm> @tiagoscd pizza sem atum é a mesma coisa de claudinho sem buchecha
<Lampas> uso Intel Grafics 3000 e acho boa
<MAXWELL> esse nooooooooooooo.com e o que
<aprigio> vejam: https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-qBq5dBAo6-Q/UWhjBRpQZaI/AAAAAAAAAeU/oWYz4qHGG3w/s422/563134_376588905790320_1740704877_n.jpg
<Nito> ajuda nada, é uma bosta
<Garliene> nossinhoraaaa como ainda estão no mercado?
<Netto> ati é muito boa...
<tiagoscd> MAXWELL: veja lá
<tiagoscd> :)
<L88os> li em algum lugar que o 13.04 voltaria o dodge, eu sonhei isso, ou essa notícia apareceu em algum momento?
<tiagoscd> não vai pegar vírus
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<Nito> tenho uma ati 7600 e nunca usei
<julian_fern> L88os, Errada.
<Bruno_cabral> Os drivers da ATI são ruins. As placas até que são boas.
<samurai_black> não sou viciado em GEMS e a AMD VGA é perfeita pra mim, me atende 100% :D
<ebm> #Nito dá pra mim que eu uso :)
<MAXWELL> nao acredito que eu fuiiiiii
<samurai_black> GAMES
<L88os> julian_fern: errada? como assim?
<aprigio> vou pegar uma coca
<Tiel> Em relação aos drivers de vídeo, continua sendo o mesmo independente da versão do Ubuntu? Existe incompatibilidade?
<Rafael_Neri> Mac é pior que windows
<Netto> quadro, é para pcs intel com mac. muito caras
<julian_fern> L88os, Não irá voltar no caso :)
<Nito> kara me arrependo ate hoje por ter comprado o note com placa de video ati
<L88os> julian_fern: valeu
<Barna> similar não, muito melhor pelo mesmo preço!
<MAXWELL> concordo o meu pc e muito bom celeron 300
<Netto> Mac é bom para quem trabalha com mídia
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: mac é gife pra enganar trouxa
<samurai_black> ;P
<Rafael_Neri> Apple = tudo proprietário, desde o hardware, SO, Apps e tudo +
<samurai_black> grife
<L88os> minha pergunta sobre o Raspeberry Pi foi comentada? estava travando pra caramba aqui.
<Roberto> comprem um ultrabook samsung e instalem o ubuntu vcs vão ver a diferença
<Bruno_cabral> Samurai, eu tenho uma VGA ATI com Kubuntu 12.04. Jogo CS:S, Kerbal Space Program, e mais outros 50 jogos.
<ebm> @Bruno_cabral qual placa vc tem?
<Barna> julian_fern, me mostra um mac melhor q esse asus! http://br.asus.com/Notebooks/Gaming_Powerhouse/G75VW/
<Joanir> Por favor passem uma forma facil de instalar o ubuntu na minha maquina com windows 8
<Bruno_cabral> Meu professor da facul instalou Ubuntu num Mac
<Netto> o problema do mac, são os aplicativos que dependem do X11. simplesmente não funcionam.
<julian_fern> Barna, Não falei que o Mac é o melhor notebook do mundo, falei? Falei que tem ótimo hardware, simples assim.
<Legilson> a minha placa de rede é uma Radeon HD 7730M tem como ativar ela?
<julian_fern> Barna, Uso um HP aqui e não tenho o que reclamar dele.
<L88os> eu tenho um Samsung e também não reclamo
<Barna> julian_fern, mac usa hardware integrado, vc consegue comprar PC com hardware integrado tb!
<Barna> julian_fern, todos meus pc são de hardware integrado!
<Bruno_cabral> Vou te dar um kernel panic de presente
<Barna> pq eu preciso de potencia e estabilidade pra trabalhar com Foto/video!
<julian_fern> Barna, Use o Ubuntu em um Mac e saberá o que estou falando. Não tenho o que reclamar sobre o meu HP, mas se tivesse dinheiro, compraria um Mac com retina display sem problema algum.
<tiagoscd> Bruno_cabral: vale quanto um?
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<MAXWELL> Eu acho que o melhora e o fato que apple faz o sistema baseado no unix e isso ta uma melhora com linux
<Lampas> Claudio Novais tá muito calado
<Rafael_Neri> MAXWELL: unix e linux não são a mesma coisa
<Ubuntued> tou a trabalhar :)
<Barna> julian_fern, compra um asus g75vw e coloca ubuntu nele, nenhum mac chega aos pés!!!
<Barna> julian_fern, e vc ainda economisa 2mil reias!
<julian_fern> Barna, Nunca testei. Continuo preferindo o Mac e meu HP :)
<Lampas> mostra ele funcionando aí
<tiagoscd> símbolo do capeta ali
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<Rafael_Neri> Mas também o Mac é um SO feito pra rodar somente no hardware dela então tem que ser otimo mesmo
<MAXWELL> eu sei mais veio da mesma familia foi o que eu quiz disser
<Barna> eu já! da nem graça pros mac, renderiza video em fullhd 2x mais rapido q o melhor mac do mundo!
<rga> que saudade do meu :(
<samurai_black> Barna ele tá contaminado já man... AUHSAHSAHUSHUHAHSH
<Barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKk
<Bruno_cabral> Tiagoscd, não entendi.
<Barna> o fogo e eu, um mero usuario tentando converser o julian_fern a trocar um mac por um pc com ubuntu!
<wellington> imagina o ubuntu rodando num hardware desenvolvido exclusivamente p ele....
<aprigio> Rafael_Neri, sim sim ele eh otimo
<julian_fern> samurai_black, Da última vez que olhei, uso Linux pela capacidade de escolher o que eu quiser. Agora só porque eu gosto do hardware X, estou "contaminado"?
<aprigio> Rafael_Neri, tem como da ate um build no kernel do osx
<MAXWELL> ha ha o Claudio e muito diferente da foto do ubuntued
<ebm> orra ein, VCS PEDEM PIZZA e depois de 5 minutos já chega ............. AQUI EM SBC - SP demora meia hora
<toinhotux> Imaginei o Ubuntu homologado pela Canonical em um Dell
<julian_fern> samurai_black, Barna Volto a dizer que uso um notebook da HP e estou muito feliz com o mesmo. Mas gosto do Mac também. O que tem de mal nisso? Não tenho poder de escolha?
<MAXWELL> na verdade todos voçes são diferentes
<Felipe-PR> Ahh Boa noite!!! Aula até agora... É uma droga que só pude chegar hoje!!!... =(
<Tiel> Comecei a usar Ubuntu por recomendação do Claudio
<ebm> @Ubuntued aqui no Brasil tambem é assim,
<julian_fern> samurai_black, Barna Se for usar a lógica de vocês, posso falar da CCE. Tive um CCE que paguei 1k, com I7 Ivy Bridge e um hardware supimposo. Muito mais econômico que meu HP ou seu Acer. Vocês não usam, estão contaminados? Por favor.
<Ubuntued> @maxwell, sou? xD
<Barna> julian_fern, claro q tem, é q tão acustumado a argumentar com todo mundo a favor do ubuntu (e convence-lo a usar ubuntu) q foi por força do habito!
<MAXWELL> no Brasil Claudio o que ta aqui agora e TOMATE
<Felipe-PR> Sim sim... Tenho acompanhado as notícias aqui... Tá bem tenso esse negócio.
<Roberto> quais os comentarios do mir ai em Portugal
<samurai_black> julian_fern: cara, sexta, só brincando man, não leva bobagens a serio não, você é livre até pra usar windows... UAHSHUAHSHUHAUHSH ;p
<DenisFerraz> CELEPAR X BETO RICHA
<Legilson> Isso foi feio o Governo virou prostituta da Microsoft
<Rafael_Neri> sacanagem isso do governo do paraná
<L88os> guerra política
<Ubuntued> foi Tiel?
<Legilson> e é o PSDB mesmo
<RC_Lages> e aqui no RS... http://www.tic.rs.gov.br/conteudo/1382/sarh-conclui-renovacao-de-seu-parque-tecnologico-ate-abril-com-a-utilizacao-do-pacote-libreoffice
<julian_fern> Barna, Mas cara, eu argumento para usar Ubuntu, não falo de hardware :P
<robson> fala pra eles nao atualizarem o windows, senao tao ferrados
<MAXWELL> TOMATE e que da mais dinheiro hoje aqui no Brasil
<Barna> ainda mais quando alguem fala, mac é o melhor comp!
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: http://sejalivre.org/psdb-fecha-parceria-com-microsoft-para-tentar-afundar-projetos-de-software-livre/
<julian_fern> samurai_black, Não estou brabo, não se preocupe xD
<kopa> algum dinheiro eles vao ganhar com isso
<toinhotux> Fala sério Paraná!
<Rafael_Neri> China passa a usar o Ubuntu como padrão
<Legilson>  Isso foi feio o Governo virou prostituta da Microsoft
<Tiel> Foi no Forum do Ubuntued,
<julian_fern> Barna, Ou melhor: argumento para usar o sistema operacional que melhor lhe atende, seja ele Ubuntu, OSX ou Windows :)
<samurai_black> julian_fern: se estivesse também problema seria só teu nego! UAHSAUHHUSUAHSAHSUAHSSA
<samurai_black> ;p
<toinhotux> Já vi esse Linux Educacional
<julian_fern> samurai_black, ahuahuauhauha
<toinhotux> muito intuitivo para os jovens
<toinhotux> e iniciantes
<Bruno_cabral> Isso ocorre porque políticos independente do partido sempre usam disso para fazer compras sem licitação, ou seja rola dinheiro
<toinhotux> usuários mesmo
<MAXWELL> Eu estou tentado aqui instalar o Ubuntu no colegio do meus filhos
<Legilson> e foi por dinheiro. ou seja prostituta mesmo
<Netto> esse linux educacional é o edubuntu?
<ebm> já ouvi falar muito bem do CAIXA MAGICA
<DenisFerraz> Caixa Magica... Mandriva...
<toinhotux> Tiago e Aprígio... o que pode ter levado a essa mudança?  Poderíamos cogitar alguma coisa?
<Ubuntued> @qual o user Tiel?
<julian_fern> Netto, Não. Baseado no Kubuntu :)
<Ubuntued> @tiel, qual o user?
<aprigio> toinhotux, quebrar tudo!
<aprigio> uhahua
<MAXWELL> Tem que mexer com governo e muito dificil isso
<Rafael_Neri> Nem as faculdades tem Linux instalado
<toinhotux> haha
<samurai_black> Barna hoje o boiko e o sale não participaram eles que são os carinhas dos outros devices
<Tiel> Salatieltiel
<tiagoscd> Rafael_Neri: não é bem assim, tem faculdades que tem laboratórios completos com Linux
<Bruno_cabral> Eu sei como é isso, eu sou Aux aDM e virei professor dos professores
<julian_fern> tiagoscd, Rafael_Neri A UFSC de Joinville, por exemplo :)
<toinhotux> Tiago... nem fale.. to curtindo essa semana... Depois da atualização do Win 7 32bits... nunca usei tanto a minha frase: "Se fosse linux, isso não aconteceria"
<Barna> samurai_black, uma pena..... mas ta me divertindo horrores aki!!! saudade daki!!! ficar sem comp por meses foi triste!
<Rafael_Neri> tiagoscd: algumas
<Ubuntanderson> Tem um sevidor Linux nas Forças Armadas ligado há aproximadamente 3 anos ininterrupto
<Ubuntued> ahhh sim sim!! :D tiel! ;)
<toinhotux> Show!!!!
<kopa> como eu queria que na minha faculdade fosse ubuntu
<Tiel> ^^
<Felipe-PR> Na minha universidade é usado ubuntu =))
<Barna> samurai_black, eu deveria estar trabalhando agora! mas to pensando seriamente em não ir!
<Bruno_cabral> Tiagoscd na UFF tem 90% Ubuntu + Kubuntu
<kopa> na minha se usa rwindows
<samurai_black> auhshuahuhs, safado Barna
<samurai_black> \o/
<toinhotux> Trabalhei em uma espécie de infocentro que era uma coisa incrível na vida das pessoas.. OpenSource revoluciona.. mas nem todos pensam assim
<anss> e esse IP da UFSC... transmite o video direto de la, vai ficar melhor que o google
<MAXWELL> aqui o meus Clientes por minha causa ja estão usando ubuntu +ou - 30 Clientes estou indo buscar mais
<Rafael_Neri> tiagoscd: a minha faculdade por exemplo até o ano passado não tinha linux, o laboratório de software livre rodava windows
<julian_fern> anss, O Hangout do Google é mais interessante pra gente hehe
<Rafael_Neri> tiagoscd: esse ano implantou o ubuntu 11.04
<anss> não sei se é só aqui, mas ele fica travando e a qualidade não é muito boa...
<Felipe-PR> eu só acho que esse Linux Educacional é muito confuso pro pessoal leigo... Deveriam investir mais na iniciação dos alunos com eles e valorizar isso
<Felipe-PR> Falta muito esse tipo de incentivo
<Felipe-PR> mas a iniciativa é muito bacana...
<Felipe-PR> Pena agora o governo se curvar pra microsoft
<Bruno_cabral> Eu era viciado em apagar o Windows dos meus parentes e instalar Linux,
<Bruno_cabral> hoje só uso Linux na minha maquina
<Felipe-PR> Bruno troll
<samurai_black> aprigio: parabéns mais uma vez http://www.aprigiosimoes.com.br/2013/04/12/criando-pacotes-deb-no-debian-e-ubuntu/
<samurai_black> SHOW
<Rafael_Neri> E no trabalho: não posso usar linux na minha estação de trabalho
<MAXWELL> O ruim e a divulgação do linux muita gente acha que o linux e so terminal
<Rafael_Neri> uso linux em casa e windows no trabalho
<Felipe-PR> eu também tenho esse problema... Na empresa onde trabalho tenho que engolir o Windows...
<Felipe-PR> mas quando chega final de semana eu tiro o atraso com meu linux lindo! =))
<Joanir> falem de como se instala ubuntu com dual boot com windows 8
<Rafael_Neri> cheguei a falar com o cara responsavel pelo suporte e pedi pra usar linux e ele perguntou se eu era doido.
<aprigio> samurai_black, ficou legal
<tiagoscd> tiagohillebrandt@ubuntu.com
<MAXWELL> Eu sou privilegiado pois meu trabalho e com ubuntu
<aprigio> MAXWELL, sim ele é só terminal, agora tem que mostrar o X11 mais
<aprigio> eles tem q mostrar mais
<aprigio> itnerface grafica
<Bruno_cabral> Rafael_Neri, eu uso pen driver na minha estação de trabalho, como todo mundo é leigo lá ninguém vê diferença. :P
<julian_fern> Rafael_Neri, Bruno_cabral Eu trabalho de casa, melhor ainda hahaha :P
<Rafael_Neri> Bruno_cabral: BOA!!! Mas lá na empresa usb é bloqueado
<MAXWELL> Claudio Novaes ai na Europa o povo e rico ganha em Euro
<joaolellis> nite paws
<GabrielCastilho> MAXWELL não tem nada a ver...
<Tiel> Alguém sabe se tem como transferir arquivos de mídia pra algum celular Windows Phone usando um computador com Ubuntu sem o Zune?
<MAXWELL> tem kkkkkkkk esso farra minha
<Rafael_Neri> julian_fern: Diretoria, trabalhar em casa não é pra qualquer um. hehehe
<kopa> conheço muita gente aqui em SP que quando falo de linux eles pensam q eh tudo linha de comando ainda
<julian_fern> Rafael_Neri, hahaha xD
<toinhotux> Aprígio, Taigo, Julian e Claúdio: Visto que a maioria dos sistemas de infraestrutura é OpenSource (samba, tomcat, jboss, apache, mysql) o que nós, da comunicada opensource, poderíamos fazer para fazer o governo se mexer com capacitação profissional em escola públicas? O que vocês opinam? (Desculpe, peguei o boteco no meio e não estou bem sobre a temática do papo)
<julian_fern> Rafael_Neri, Trabalhei como professor uma época, sei como é hehe
<MAXWELL> kopa e isse tabo e meio dificil
<ebm> @Ubuntued aqui é Brasil meu velho, brasil
<ebm> diploma vc ganha até fazendo curso de 60 horas
<MAXWELL> eu mostro instalado no meu pc o ubuntu todo configurado ai muda a ideia
<Legilson> é filiação a algum orgão
<Rafael_Neri> julian_fern: trabalha com servidores, aplicações web e wordpress??
<joaolellis> eu faço isso com meu net
<MAXWELL> E eu sei Claudio morando ai seria como morar aqui eu tava so brincando
<Legilson> e este orgão controla o fluxo de profissionais
<julian_fern> Rafael_Neri, Yep. Otimização e setup de servidores e consultoria WordPress. Além do bom e velho jornalismo :)
<Ubuntued> nao estou a ler
<Ubuntued> daqui  a bocado leio! :p
<MAXWELL> remuneração
<anss> R$ 400 isso mesmo
<Barna> pergunta: MTP (pra conectar tablet/celular) vai funcionar no 13.04?
<Legilson> 100 Euros
<Rafael_Neri> julian_fern: já que vc disse que trabalha em casa, eu ti pergunto: rende bem?
<julian_fern> Rafael_Neri, Depende de você. Eu cobro abaixo do mercado, apenas R$ 120,00/hora, então tenho mais clientes.
<hggdh> Barna: funciona. Mas alguns programas (rhythmbox, por exemplo) não tem suporte ainda
<julian_fern> Rafael_Neri, Com publicidade e esforço, paga. Muito bem.
<MAXWELL> E um pouco dificil trabalhar em casa a divulgação e meio complicado
<MAXWELL> eu trabalho em casa
<Barna> hggdh, eu sei, nos falamos isso esses dias!
<Barna> queria saber se vai tar funcionando 100% no 13.04!
<hggdh> Barna: o problema é upstream
<MAXWELL> Mas eu acho que ainda vamos ficar ricos com linux
<julian_fern> Rafael_Neri, Além disso também faço root e atualização de Android, por R$ 100,00 e dou aulas sobre Ubuntu, por R$ 50/aula.
<Barna> to fazendo ganbiarra pra funcionar no 12.04!
<Barna> tiagoscd, pergunta: MTP (pra conectar tablet/celular) vai funcionar no 13.04?
<Ubuntued>  <toinhotux> Aprígio, Taigo, Julian e Claúdio: Visto que a maioria dos sistemas de infraestrutura é OpenSource (samba, tomcat, jboss, apache, mysql) o que nós, da comunicada opensource, poderíamos fazer para fazer o governo se mexer com capacitação profissional em escola públicas? O que vocês opinam? (Desculpe, peguei o boteco no meio e não estou bem sobre a temática do papo)
<erikyami> SC é exemplo no SW Livre
<julian_fern> Rafael_Neri, Da pra viver tranquilo, com esforço, publicidade e estudo :)
<Rafael_Neri> julian_fern: ou seja, você é rico.
<julian_fern> Barna, Ta funcionando :)
<julian_fern> Rafael_Neri, Não uhahuauhahua
<kopa> mais um motivo pra eu gostar de SC
<Joanir> falem de como instalar ubuntu com windows 8 em dual boot
<julian_fern> Rafael_Neri, Eu tenho esposa e muita coisa pra pagar haha
<julian_fern> Rafael_Neri, Além da casa hehe
<xGrind> alguem vai participar do Flisol em Guaratingueta ?
<julian_fern> Rafael_Neri, E projetos paralelos ao Ubuntu-BR-SC.
<Ubuntued> @Maxwell??
<Barna> julian_fern, :)
<Felipe-PR> Julian_fern... Não sabia que era casado... rs
<Barna> julian_fern, tem alguma alternativa pra rodar no 12.04?
<tiagoscd> http://www.ubuntu-br.org/flisol
<Ubuntued> SObre o povo ser rico em portugal, não é verdade! No entanto, quem se esforçar ganha mais facilmente que no brasil de certeza!
<MAXWELL> isso Claudio eu mesmo
<erikyami> Eu queria organizar o Flisol na minha cidade, mas já tá muito em cima
<Bruno_cabral> Rafael_Neri, eu NÃO tenho esposa e pago muita conta
<julian_fern> Barna, Nada que eu saiba. Sempre forço o Android a rodar como uma mídia removível, já que sempre rodo o CM10.1 mesmo.
<samurai_black> http://flisoldf.blog.br/2013/
<Garliene> \0/ uhuuuuuuu
<sergio_br2> O Flisol vai ter sim em Guará!
<Rafael_Neri> julian_fern: massa, vc é ninja mesmo.
<aprigio> Ubuntued, eh verdade, aqui as coisas estao muito fora do preco do Br,
<julian_fern> Felipe-PR, Morando juntos a um ano e cinco ou seis meses :)
<Lampas> mas que dia vai ser??????????
<MAXWELL> Eu so sapo de lá do ubuntued
<Ubuntued> mas mesmo assim, a europa (frança, inglaterra alemanaha dinamarcar holanda e poucas mais) são diferentes dos países da periferia como portugal, gracia e espanha. nestes países ganha-se muito menos
<Garliene> FLISOL ARAGUARI 2013
<Rafael_Neri> Bruno_cabral: todo mundo tem. hehehe
<Barna> julian_fern, o galaxu note 2 só tem MTP!
<julian_fern> Rafael_Neri, uhauhahuahua... não é bem assim cara. Tem muito background.
<julian_fern> Barna, Mesmo com a CM10.1?
<toinhotux> O que podemos falar sobre capacitação de profissionais na área de Infra por parte do governo?
<Bruno_cabral> A Flisol vai ser lá do outro lado do sistema solar, nem rola
<Barna> julian_fern, nops, android 4.1.2
<Felipe-PR> eu também queria muito flisol aqui... Mas infelizmente não iria vingar... Pelo menos na minha cidade o ubuntu ainda não tem aquele reconhecimento ...
<MAXWELL> traz um pra nois
<Legilson> sucesso
<MAXWELL> pizza
<toinhotux> Como a comunidade, nós, podemos fomentar isso.. já que a grande maioria dos sistemas são opensource
<Joanir> como instalo o ubuntu em dual boot com windows 8?
<Felipe-PR> Não iria ter muito participante
<julian_fern> Barna, Então instale a CM. Com o Android padrão, se me lembro bem, não pode-se forçar isso. Apenas com firmwares alternativas.
<DenisFerraz> Nunca Participei de nenhum FLISOL! Como funciona?
<Garliene> Ai em braga qual a temperatura Claudio?
<MAXWELL> Joanir
<MAXWELL> Joanir qual a sua duvida
<Barna> julian_fern, massa!
<MAXWELL> para fazer o dual boot
<Ubuntued> https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portugal
<tiagoscd> em homenagem ao Ubuntued , comendo pizza com azeite de oliva importado de Portugal
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<Edir> Uma coisa﻿ que eu observei que o moonlight que substitui o silverlight﻿ não está funcionando. Instala mas não roda o video.
<julian_fern> Barna, Nunca cheguei a rodar as firmwares modificadas pelas fabricantes. Compro o aparelho e vou direto pra CM haha... melhora a performance em no mínimo 20x :)
<Legilson> Tenho uma quinta em oliveira de Azeimeis
<erikyami> Google Street é muito loko
<Jonathan__> http://sejalivre.org/como-fazer-dual-boot-entre-o-windows-8-e-o-ubuntu/
<Bruno_cabral> Já fui na Coreia do Norte, no Street View, lógico
<ebm> nossa AQUI EM SP TEM UNS 40 milhoes
<ebm> ehehe
<samurai_black> julian_fern: e também faz você perder automaticamente a garantia! ;)
<Felipe-PR> julian... Meu aparelho ta bem lento ultimamente... Tenho medo de colocar o CM e acabar ferrando o sistema ou dando algum bug
<Rafael_Neri> pra quem vai ao FLISOL de Fortaleza, eu aproveito pra avisar que estarei lá com o time cearense do Ubuntu. Já temos palestra confirmada as 14:40. http://flisolce.org/index.php/programacao/89-programacao-fortaleza
<Felipe-PR> vc tem problema com isso?
<Legilson> Portugal cabe dentro do Estado da Paraíba
<MAXWELL> Joanir clica no link que Jonata passou ai em cima
<Legilson> é muito pequeno o País
<ebm> #Legilson eheheh
<Ubuntanderson> cuidado pra não entrar no google street view e cair numa favela do Brasil
<julian_fern> samurai_black, Não é algo que me interessa. Enviar pra garantia e ficar sem aparelho por 30 dias? Prefiro ir de CM. Diga-se de passagem você pode voltar pra firmware original quando precisar suporte. Geralmente os técnicos nem notam.
<joaolellis> é do Sul talvez
<erikyami> pega na mentira!!
<Barna> julian_fern, eu tenho medo, o note 2 é pra mim trabalhar, se der pau fico desempregado! sou autonomo!
<Ubuntued> tiagoscd, azeite é das melhores coisas de portugal!
<julian_fern> Felipe-PR, Instale CM e seja feliz :)
<samurai_black> julian_fern: pode continuar a vontade, não é meu mesmo! rsrsrs
<tiagoscd> Ubuntued: é sim, sou fã :)
<julian_fern> Barna, Não da pau cara. É só prestar atenção no que está fazendo :)
<MAXWELL> Nao tem como ir a favela por que morre se entra sem permição
<Lampas> Rafael_Neri quando vai ter o FLISOL em Fortaleza?
<Bruno_cabral> É a região da fronteira. :P
<Lampas> no site não tem
<MAXWELL> Como vai ser o mir?
<julian_fern> samurai_black, Trabalho com Android desde o Quench e o Android 1.5. Nunca tive problemas, e os milhões de membros do XDA Developers estão ai pra provar :P
<erikyami> Coreia do Norte tá lokinha pra começar a 3ª Guerra
<MAXWELL> eu acho uma furada da Canonical
<Barna> julian_fern, foi mudar a rom do meu classic note e perdi o imei dele, fiquei 15 dias pra resolver! mas to ligado q rola de fazer de boa! :)
<Bruno_cabral> Cara, Esse Red Star é o Debian Sarge
<erikyami> heheheheehehehhe
<MAXWELL> kkkkkkkk
<Barna> julian_fern, mas depois disso fiquei com medo!
<wellington> ja falaram sobre o ubuntu 13.04 ?
<Felipe-PR> eles tem que implantar o ubuntu igual a China fez poh! e para com esses projetos nucleares
<ebm> @Ubuntued eu já vi um documentario desse, um grupo de coreanos fugindo com uma criança
<julian_fern> Barna, Estou pensando em comprar um Note 1 pra mim e pra minha namorada. Como é a performance dele? Li alguns reviews mas fico pensando se pego o 1 ou o 2. Se pegar o 1 poderia pegar 2 aparelhos, já com o preço do 2... só 1 mesmo :P
<julian_fern> wellington, Um monte :)
<Ubuntued> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/82139495/
<MAXWELL> Tiago me da um pedaço de pizza
<ebm> @Ubuntued, inclusive o documentario que eu vi é narrado por um PORTUGUES
<joaolellis> é a tekpix, Aprigio?
<samurai_black> provar que quem paga sou eu... AUHSAUHSAUHHSU ;P
<Felipe-PR> e como ta o projeto de instalar o ubuntu na tekpix aprigio rsrs
<aprigio> joaolellis, ahauhauha
<Barna> julian_fern, ele é otimo, o designer dele é bem melhor q o 2, mas em termos de performance, igual ao 2 só o S4!
<Jonathan__> ainda bem que as atualizações do Linux não destroem o Sistema operacional :)
<erikyami> ubunut na tekpix??
<aprigio> programa que eu falei sobre a coreia do norte: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TBiA0j8mdo
<Felipe-PR> sim erikyami... rsrs... por incrivel que pareça
<ebm> mas é 4 mega puro né
<Ubuntanderson> Na Coreia do Norte a economia é baseada em que?
<Felipe-PR> o aprigio ainda vai mostrar isso =)) rs
<julian_fern> Barna, Já chegou a usar o S2 ou o Nexus? Comparando com ambos, como é a performance do 1?
<joaolellis> mas é 4 megas de verdade
<Bruno_cabral> Eu vi um video português falando sobre a Coreia do Norte, mostrando os problemas da CN
<erikyami> a quanto vai o download??
<ebm> Bruno_cabral é um otimo documentario esse ein
<DenisFerraz> Aqui estou usando 10 mega da NET, por enquanto, pois, por questões financeiras, vai cair para 1 mega...
<Ubuntued> vejam o link que mandei, não é portugues, mas é dos que mostra melhor!
<kopa> pq a tela de boot do ubuntu nao eh corrigida?
<erikyami> pq nosso 4Mb aqui no brasil chega no max 400kbs
<Legilson> que lento
<Barna> s3 e note 1 são bem parecidos, nexus nunca usei, mas em testes benchmark e antutu p note 2 é superior ao nexus 4
<samurai_black> aprigio: tu é muito mulecão memo mano! AUHSHAUHSAUHSHUAHUSHUHAUHSUH parece criança
<DenisFerraz> Boot lento...
<Legilson> o meu Inspiron 7520 é mais rapido
<joaolellis> 2
<joaolellis> acertei
<MAXWELL> Ai e troolllllll
<Rafael_Neri> Assim ninguém mais vai querer comprar um MAC
<julian_fern> Barna, Interessante. Vou pegar dois Note 1 mesmo então, já que saem por cerca de R$ 800/cada :)
<julian_fern> Barna, Thanks :)
<samurai_black> aprigio: TÁ vendidoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<samurai_black> AUSHUHASHUAHSHUAHSUHAUHSUAHS
<erikyami> com WinXP
<Rafael_Neri> tiagoscd: agora ninguém mais vai querer comprar um MAC
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: o aprigio é garoto propaganda da Apple
<samurai_black> EU COMPRARIA UM mac SÓ PRA INTALAR win PIRATA
<Barna> julian_fern, :)
<samurai_black> JAJSIAJISIAJSJAJJSAIJSIAJJSJIAIJSAJSJIAISJJAISIJIAJJSIASIAJI
<tiagoscd> parece que vai distribuir umas maçãs no evento
<tiagoscd> hahahah
<joaolellis> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MAXWELL> veja o lado bom nao e windows 7 com atualizaçao kb22222233122122
<MAXWELL> que ferrou os windows hahahahaha
<Rafael_Neri> julian_fern: O problema é do windows
<erikyami> Foi só no Brasil neh
<julian_fern> Rafael_Neri, Eu sei disso hehe
<julian_fern> Rafael_Neri, Por isso falei "pra ver como é otimizado" :P
<joaolellis> bomba exclusiva
<MAXWELL> tinha que ser
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: se o aprigio trazer o mac dele vou que brar todinho!
<samurai_black> auhsuashaushhshhauhsha
<aprigio> Felipe-PR, uhauhauh
<Legilson> é por isso que já faz mais de 15 anos que eu não utilizo o windows
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: no FLISOL
<Jonathan__> eu acho que foi de propósito para forçar a turma usar win 8
<tiagoscd> sim, a gente malha o mac
<Ubuntued> http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=2483&p=22075#p22075
<MAXWELL> eu sugeri no ubuntued para conserta essa atualizaçao
<Macaco> http://www.anonymousbrasil.com/solucao-para-bug-de-atualizacao-no-windows-7/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+anonymousbrasil%2FFeeds+%28Anonymous+Brasil%29
<Legilson> O problema aqui no Brasil é o preço do SSD
<samurai_black> aprigio: manda lá a resposta no PV
<julian_fern> Legilson, O preço do SSD é um problema mundial cara haha
<Felipe-PR> Ha pouco tempo eu experimentei um ssd... Caramba... Coisa de outro mundo!
<samurai_black> Ubuntu qual o tempo de vida util desses troços?
<samurai_black> Ubuntued: qual o tempo de vida util dessas coisas
<MAXWELL> se não me engano não tem como formatar muitas vezes
<erikyami> tempo de vida util no SSD virou lenda
<MAXWELL> isso e verdade
<wellington> toda hora trava o video. ta acontecendo com vcs tambem ?
<Barna> sim
<aprigio> Ubuntued, sudo echo noop > /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler
<samurai_black> Legilson: peço e vida util
<L88os> wellington: é por causa da sua internet
<MAXWELL> faltou do Diolinux aqui
<Celso> gente quem fala que ssd tem vida cureta é louco !!! qua a parte mecanica de um disco rigido comum !!! fa la serio não connhece nada de eletronica
<MAXWELL> o meu Remake e 6 gigas
<wellington> minha internet é de 2 mb. talvez seja porque estou instalando jogo pela steam
<Felipe-PR> usa um sata de 1tb e ssd de uns 64... ja fica show
<MAXWELL> wellington com certeza e isso
<Ubuntued> # SSD performance tuning echo deadline > /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler
<Barna> aki, com todos os programas de edição de audio/video/foto + programas de internet etc... num chega a 15gb a instalação do ubuntu
<Jonathan__> http://www.infowester.com/ssd.php
<tiagoscd> diferença entre noop, cfq e deadline http://doc.opensuse.org/products/draft/SLES/SLES-tuning_sd_draft/cha.tuning.io.html
<aprigio>   vm.swappiness=1 e vm.vfs_cache_pressure=50
<Felipe-PR> só me tirem uma duvida.. cheguei atrasado e to perdido...
<Felipe-PR> o ubuntued é do site ubuntued.info ?
<Jonathan__> boa noite pessoal
<julian_fern> Felipe-PR, Yep
<Felipe-PR> ahmm legal =))
<joaolellis> sim
<Ubuntued> sim felipe
<Felipe-PR> bacana
<erikyami> aprígio   vm.swappiness=1 e vm.vfs_cache_pressure=50 funciona no SATA também?
<samurai_black> aprigio:  http://boadica.com.br/pesquisa/arm_hd/precos?ClasseProdutoX=4&CodCategoriaX=18&XG=8
<DenisFerraz> Barato só se for em Portugual...
<samurai_black> veja ai aprigio
<samurai_black> DenisFerraz: pode crer
<erikyami> taxas
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: http://boadica.com.br/pesquisa/arm_hd/precos?ClasseProdutoX=4&CodCategoriaX=18&XG=8
<Ubuntued> http://www.kuantokusta.pt/1/254374/Samsung-120GB-840-Series-2-5-SATA-III-TLC-SSD-MZ-7TD120BW
<Felipe-PR> sem falar que usar tudo na nuvem precisa de uma internet decente, rápida e estável
<Felipe-PR> coisa que não é realidade no brasil...
<joaolellis> Aprigio pesquisa no boadica
<MAXWELL> pinga e foda
<tiagoscd> Memória Kingston KVR1333D3N9/8G, Capacidade 8GB, DDR3 DIMM 1333Mhz - R$201,11
<joaolellis> comprei um pente de 4 gigas por 50,00
<samurai_black> joaolellis: http://boadica.com.br/pesquisa/arm_hd/precos?ClasseProdutoX=4&CodCategoriaX=18&XG=8
<Barna> RJ e SP tudo é muito mais barato! agora sai do eixo Rj/Sp pra vc ver!
<julian_fern> Felipe-PR, Eu montei um servidor local aqui para acessar meus arquivos, com um PC velho. Mas mesmo assim tenho boa parte das minhas coisas na nuvem, com 5mbps da Oi, sem problema algum :)
<Rafael_Neri> estou vendendo um hd bom: http://www.mxstudio.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/hd-antigo.jpg
<joaolellis> tem alguém martelando o teclado
<samurai_black> julian_fern: boa dica
<DenisFerraz> kkkkkk
<samurai_black> julian_fern: vou continuar comprando lá pois se não for lá não tenho pc
<samurai_black> =/
<DenisFerraz> Saara
<DenisFerraz> saara???
<Rafael_Neri> esse hd é de 5MB
<julian_fern> samurai_black, huauhahuauh
<samurai_black> julian_fern: não estou nem ai, quero usar
<Celso> perfeito aprigio
<julian_fern> samurai_black, Meu note é remanofaturado. Com o hardware que tenho pelo preço que paguei, só assim mesmo :P
<Celso> no brasil
<tiagoscd> julian_fern: agora a porra ficou séria
<Legilson> isso é bom
<julian_fern> tiagoscd, huahuauhahuauha
<tiagoscd> RechEstela: o/
<Celso> 25 de março
<Celso> sampa
<Legilson> o Brasileiro merece
<tiagoscd> julian_fern + RechEstela = snowball
<samurai_black> aprigio: 90 é o que lei estipula pra tudo
<julian_fern> tiagoscd, Lol? :P
<samurai_black> é a obrigação legal, nada mais
<RechEstela> hsaushu
<tiagoscd> :)
<Celso> scusi segate era maravilhosa
<RechEstela> <3
<tiagoscd> declarações de amor agora
<tiagoscd> vamos lá
<tiagoscd> valendo
<Felipe-PR> @julian bom saber disso... Queria mandar tudo pra nuvem, mas não acho uma maneira segura de fazer isso
<joaolellis> rsrsrs
<julian_fern> Felipe-PR, Uso o Ubuntu One aqui :)
<samurai_black> brasil é lixo mesmo
<joaolellis> normal isso Aprigio
<samurai_black> aff
<julian_fern> Felipe-PR, Meu servidor sincroniza com ele no caso :)
<Geci> aqui em são paulo o vendedor ainda fala " garantia soi jo" rsss
<MAXWELL> putzz jornal
<erikyami> memória em saco de pão!
<Celso> galera vai na 25 e na santa ifigenia
<Legilson> lógico assim fica mais barato
<aprigio> uhauhauha
<Celso> kkkkkkkkkkkkk
<erikyami> sim a St Efigênia
<kopa> santa soh as coisa robada e tals kkkk
<MAXWELL> A noticia e velha pra memoria nao esquecer kkkkkkk
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: santa efigenia é prostibulo purinho man, ai tá zuado geral!
<Barna> balela, Snt Efigenia ja era!
<DenisFerraz> +aprigio como se escreve "reformage???"
<Legilson> tem muita coisa cara
<Felipe-PR> e sem problemas de instabilidade?? quando precisa de algo consegue usar na hora? Fico meio com um pé atras sabe... de eu perder tudo...
<Barna> na decade de 90 era a melhor! hoje em dia ta mais kro q mercado livre!
<MAXWELL> 15,00 reais
<Legilson> 15 U$
<Celso> depende falar sobre a santa tem gente seria
<Felipe-PR> sei la... algum pau no database deles láh.. rrss meio dificil eu sei
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: prefiro multilase do que tekpixe
<samurai_black> ok
<MAXWELL> tekpix e fodaaaaaa
<julian_fern> Felipe-PR, Nunca tive problemas por lá, mas por via das dúvidas, pode fazer backup, como fiz.
<tiagoscd> samurai_black: why? tecpix é o canal
<tiagoscd> :P
<DenisFerraz> +aprigio como se escreve "reformage???"
<Felipe-PR> legal... assim que tiver um tempo vou dar um jeito nas coisas por aqui...
<Celso> gente calma a santa tem de tudo a remanufatura e top !!!
<aprigio> refurbish
<MAXWELL> por 15;00 reais garantia no brasil l     boa
<Felipe-PR> =)
<samurai_black> Ubuntued: BRASIL AS LEIS SÃO FICITICIAS, SOMENTE
<samurai_black> FICTICIAS
<DenisFerraz> +aprigio: como se escreve "reformage???"
<fabloliv> refurbished
<erikyami> Apple
<aprigio> DenisFerraz, eh refurbish
<Celso> gente não é bem assim aqui em sampa
<Ubuntued> xD @samurai
<erikyami> Como a certificação LPI é vista em portugal????
<DenisFerraz> +aprigio: Noossa... nada haver como o que eu escrevi! RS!
<Ubuntued> desconheço por completo erikyami
<Celso> aqui em sampa tem aplle store faz tempo
<kopa> oq vcs acharam da redução de impostos pra smartphones?
<samurai_black> aprigio: nunca nem passarei perto
<joaolellis> conheço essa
<samurai_black> aprigio: ciecia moderna, SHOW
<anss> Celso tem revenda essa vai ser a primeira da america latina
<joaolellis> é antiga pra burro
<samurai_black> meu primeiro livro do GNU/Linux do Ubuntu comprei lá
<samurai_black> tem 4 no mesmo lugar!
<samurai_black> UAHSHUHAHUSHAHSH
<samurai_black> aprigio: isso mesmo
<aprigio> show
<Rafael_Neri> por falar em LPI, a certificação Ubunut já era mesmo??
<erikyami> Amazon
<MAXWELL> nossa marumbi nossa
<julian_fern> Rafael_Neri, Yep, faz tempo, infelizmente.
<erikyami> Ouvi falar que estavam reformulando a UCP
<erikyami> mas nada oficial
<DenisFerraz> +aprigio: Refurbished ==> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Restaura%C3%A7%C3%A3o_%28processo%29 | Obrigado!
<Rafael_Neri> seria bom que ela voltasse
<MAXWELL> e diga de passagen e lixo a UOL
<Felipe-PR> eu to no uol host meu...
<Felipe-PR> que troço horrivel
<Felipe-PR> mas não uso hospedagem...
<erikyami> Se não me engano UCP era em parceria com o LPI
<Felipe-PR> só registro de dominio deles... mas já deu algum problema viu
<anss> pior que a uol so a locaweb
<Celso> aprigio vc exageou !!! claro q tem remafutaro mas não desse jeito
<aprigio> erikyami, sim eh
<kopa>  oq vcs acharam da redução de impostos pra smartphones?
<Rafael_Neri> julian_fern: UOL e Locaweb: duas merdas
<aprigio> erikyami, eu tenho ela, eh a lpi 199, ou UCP Ubuntu Certified Professional
<julian_fern> anss, Rafael_Neri  Qualquer hospedagem brasileira, na verdade.
<MAXWELL> Claudio tu ta a base de café
<aprigio> erikyami, mas infelizmente foi descontinuada mas quem tirou mantem a validade
<Felipe-PR> até host free é melhor que uol...
<Felipe-PR> =))
<erikyami> entendi aprigio - no fim do mês vou fazer a prova 201
<Felipe-PR> 000webhost é daora rss
<Ubuntued> café direto para a veia xD
<erikyami> Encontro!
<Celso> alem de temos gente produzindo no brasil coisas legais em materia de hard
<Rafael_Neri> Encontro com Claúdio!! É otimo.
<Felipe-PR> aprigio podia trabalhar no aeroporto... fazer a voz das chegadas e saidas de voos...
<Ubuntued> xD
<MAXWELL> disney channel
<MAXWELL> hhhahahahahhahaa
<joaolellis> AXN
<Garliene> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<wellington> faz bem aprigio..... na globo so passa novela
<Felipe-PR> auehauheauheuaheuh me matei de rir agora
<joaolellis> TCM, CANAL BRASIL
<Celso> vc ta me devendo sobre o protoculo da novel ...kkkkkk
<MAXWELL> caindo de sono
<Legilson> se pagar mais voce vai ne Aprigio
<erikyami> seu voo mudou para o portão 6
<Rafael_Neri> tiagoscd: atualizando o Ubuntu??
<tiagoscd> Rafael_Neri: nada
<tiagoscd> heheh
<tiagoscd> tá podre mesmo
<MAXWELL> Ou vcs tem face add eu ai
<erikyami> o DUDU tá lendo
<xGrind> tiagoscd, onde q tem isso ae q vc falou do chat no face?
<joaolellis> o dudu tá lendo
<xGrind> to procurando aki :D
<samurai_black> linux xiitas no google plus é horrivel, não tem como usar aquela comunidade não, lixo
<joaolellis> é o comercial da caixa economica
<Zelf> boa noite pessoal, como vao?
<MAXWELL> O dudu tem do
<Ubuntued> https://plus.google.com/u/0/110309413233124076312/posts/8hhEQJZyRBF
<Zelf> pessoal, to com um probleminha. Meu Lubuntu não sai da tela de login :/
<samurai_black> aprigio:
<Zelf> alguem pode me ajudar?
<samurai_black> cade os links
<samurai_black> ?
<tiagoscd> xGrind: um minuto
<joaolellis> é problema no ICEauthority
<samurai_black> aprigio: manda lá no PV
<erikyami> kkkk
<MAXWELL> o 13.04 vai ter suporte so de 9 meses mesmo
<samurai_black> tiagoscd:  tá usando o win 7 UAHSHAHSHUAUHSHAHSASAHSH
<xGrind> aprigio, olha isso http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Z2b6bwPcFOg/UCcz33Q990I/AAAAAAAADbM/baDf1v5WrQY/s1600/268124_123658337725225_100002431785590_175201_6923798_n.jpg
<xGrind> :D
<erikyami> O Ubuntu mudou o tempo das atualizações?
<Zelf> erikyami vc é do IFSP?
<wellington> tiagoscd: kd a marta p fazer o tiago parar de chingar ? rsrs
<erikyami> sim
<joaolellis> ajudem o zelf
<Celso> eu testei o umbuntu gnome quem gostou
<RechEstela> julian_fern, mais café?
<MAXWELL> Eu gostei de mas
<Felipe-PR> mas então... estavamos sentindo falta do julian... fazia algumas semanas que não aparecia...
<erikyami> Zelf sim
<samurai_black> nossa aprigio precisa desta pergunta em?
<samurai_black> RSRSRSR
<Zelf> adivinha quem é ErikYami
<L88os> julian_fern: quanto será o preço do steam box. vamos as especulações.
<Legilson> Ecran
<julian_fern> RechEstela, Yep :3
<MAXWELL> Como consequir certificação linux
<julian_fern> Felipe-PR, As coisas estão corridas aqui hehe :)
<erikyami> Zelf sei lá = Roni?
<RechEstela> julian_fern faz pra mim também ?
<RechEstela> julian_fern obrigado :)
<Zelf> acertou em cheio
<wellington> qual o site dele ?
<Rafael_Neri> tiagoscd, julian_fern, aprigio, Ubuntued: Se você tivesse que usar outra distribuição linux, qual seria??
<tiagoscd> xGrind: fico devendo
<erikyami> há
<Zelf> que mundo pequeno
<tiagoscd> não estou localizando
<tiagoscd> mas isto é engraçado: http://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/482904_546859451995649_1003742414_n.jpg
<MAXWELL> http://ubuntued.info/ esse e o site
<Felipe-PR> qualquer coisa menos windows
<Felipe-PR> rs
<Celso> fedora 18
<DenisFerraz> +Ubuntued: Você entende bem o sotaque de brasileiros... Tenho dificuldade de em escultar o Português de Portugual...
<Macaco> Existe a possibilidade da DELL lançar o notebook gamer no Brasil???
<Zelf> entao pessoa, meu lubuntu bugou na tela de login. Eu digito a senha, mas volta novamente pro login e a senha ta correta
<Felipe-PR> falando em elementary... e o review sai? rsrsr... to zuando... tranquilo
<MAXWELL> Elemental  e muito bom e quando vai ficar pronto alquem tem noticias
<julian_fern> MAXWELL, Quando estiver pronto. Esse é o slogan deles hehe
<joaolellis> Zelf procure entrar como convidado e criar outra conta
<Zelf> alguem da um help ai. Como posso reparar o bug de login do ubuntu?
<MAXWELL> Deus me livre do open suse
<erikyami> O Ubuntu mudou o tempo das atualizações? rolling release?
<wellington> MAXWELL:  sempre  o vejo.......
<joaolellis> depois use o comando chown pra mudar o usuário de seus arquivos
<DenisFerraz> Eu uso o LinuxMint 13...
<robson> sobre o slacware, realmente e dk
<Celso> na boa o fedora ta muiiito bom
<erikyami> non free
<robson> sobre o slacware, realmente e a distribuicao mais deificil, ou e mito
<MAXWELL> ubuntu rolling release? Alquem sabe alguma coisa ?
<Felipe-PR> mint parece estar interessante também
<julian_fern> MAXWELL, Nada de rolling release por hora.
<Celso> slackare é de macho
<tiagoscd> Celso: eu diria de quem tem tempo
<tiagoscd> Ç)
<tiagoscd> :)
<erikyami> slackware gentoo
<DenisFerraz> Boa Noite a Todos... Minha esposa chegou... Fiquem Todos Com Deus! Obrigado!
<Felipe-PR> ubuntued: qual foi sua primeira distribuição?
<samurai_black> To usando o Lubuntinho 13.04 Ayrton Senna
<samurai_black> Ubuntued: só sabe quem aprendi! ;)
<samurai_black> Ninguem sabe de nasccença
<Ubuntued> @Denis é uma questão de você se habituar. Se calhar amanhã você já me entendia melhor!
<Celso> concordo com o aprigio
<Celso> kkkkk
<MAXWELL> E api do gnome 3.8 ainda da dando erros no temas do ubuntu ou já consertaram
<Ubuntued> @Felipe, OpenSuse em 98 ou 99 acho eu! Mas cheguei a experimentar o mandrak em talvez 96 ou 97
<fabloliv> é necessário usar sempre o kernel mais recente? quando é recomendável atualizar? por exemplo o 3.8.7 que foi lançado recente, todos devem usa-lo? quando é necessário compilar o kernel?
<Felipe-PR> obrigado ubuntued
<Ubuntued> ;)
<MAXWELL> Eu gostava demais do Big linux
<MAXWELL> pena morreu
<julian_fern> fabloliv, Pro usuário normal recomendo ficar no kernel usado pelo próprio Ubuntu.
<Felipe-PR> me lembro sempre do velho Kurumim...
<Felipe-PR> onde tudo começou
<Celso> kkkkk
<erikyami> 1
<Zelf> joaolellis fiz o que me pediu e nada :(
<Barna> tiagoscd, fala sobre o rolling release!
<Garliene> Aprigio valeu
<tiagoscd> Barna: bah, toda semana man
<tiagoscd> :/
<erikyami> Zelf vc consegue logar no modo texto?
<xGrind> aprigio, system é melhor que upstart ?
<kopa> elementary é baseada em alguma outra distro?
<Zelf> como faz isso eriKyami
<Felipe-PR> hehehe
<xGrind> Barna, nao vai ter rolling release
<Zelf> ?
<erikyami> Ctrl+Alt+F1
<samurai_black> aprigio: copia escarada, tem que tomar processo da Apple
<julian_fern> kopa, Ubuntu 12.04
<Barna> tiagoscd, maus, sexta feira sempre to na rua!
<samurai_black> AUSHUAHSHAUHSUAHSUSHAHS
<MAXWELL> Eu to achando mesmo que nao vai ser lançado nunca o elemental
<Ubuntued> http://ubuntued.info/lancado-o-beta-do-elementary-os-luna-conheca-as-novidades
<Ubuntued> http://i.imgur.com/7Nmyv7z.png
<kopa> vlw
<samurai_black> aprigio: O Bodhi Linux
<Felipe-PR> eu uso elementary... é muito bom e estável... imagino só como ficará a versão final
<samurai_black> aprigio: me levando a seirio uma hors dessas man
<kopa> baixando elementary nesse exato momento
<MAXWELL> mas acho que vai ser so beta
<samurai_black> PARAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<erikyami> O que é esta estatística Claudio?
<Celso> quem compara a aparencia é pq no sabe as duas historias
<MAXWELL> que isso samurai preto
<MAXWELL> que revorta so
<Felipe-PR> vai ser lançado sim... a cada dia tem correções novas... só ter calma
<Ubuntued> visitantes no Ubuntued erikyami
<samurai_black> aprigio: E O gLOBAL mENU? QUEM COPIO DE QUEM?
<erikyami> ah sim
<Felipe-PR> kopa... nao se arrependerá
<MAXWELL> realme kopa e muito bom mesmo
<MAXWELL> i e lindo
<Celso> gente usos os dois mas é so aparencia
<Rafael_Neri> e quem nunca copiou nada de ninguém ??
<samurai_black> aprigio: vai morrer em meu jovem
<kopa> vou instalar ele em maquina virtual soh pra testa junto com minhas outras distros
<erikyami> ainda mais em informática
<samurai_black> tá brincando com coisa seria
<nelitonpjr> Salve!
<samurai_black> AUSHAUHSUHUAHSHAHSHAUHSU
<samurai_black> julian_fern: TA USANDO WIN 7 uahsuahhshuahsauhshahusuuauhshauhsh
<aprigio> samurai_black, global menu???
<MAXWELL> o Tiago foi ao toallet
<samurai_black> isso mesmo aprigio
<samurai_black> e ai?
<Felipe-PR> o ubuntued ta com uma tekpix lah...
<Felipe-PR> rsrs
<MAXWELL> hahahahaha
<aprigio> haha
<Ubuntued> xD
<MAXWELL> tekpix
<samurai_black> julian_fern: não é mais rapido que o Lubuntu 13.04 ;P
 * samurai_black [modo troll on]
<samurai_black> RSRSRS
<tiagoscd> pizza de doce de leite com chocolate
<tiagoscd> :D
<samurai_black> aprigio: numa batata
<samurai_black> UAHSUAHSHU
<Legilson> Roda na caixa de fosforo
<Ubuntued> quem quer ver o meu computador neste preciso momento?
<aprigio> samurai_black, é mesmo!!!
<Ubuntued> :D
<samurai_black> aprigio: ;)
<MAXWELL> vixe doce de leite passa um pedaço ai
<Garliene> Sacanagem @tiagoscd estou de dieta :(
<Felipe-PR> =)) eeuu
<Garliene> kkkkkkkkkkkk sinistro
<Legilson> doce é luxo
<MAXWELL> banana vei e ruimmmmmmmmm
<Legilson> em portugal
<Rafael_Neri> julian_fern: no KDE existe um esquema que durante o jogo ele desabilita todos os efeitos e deixar vc rodar com todo o potencial
<nelitonpjr> abacaxi!
<erikyami> pimenta
<Legilson> se vc quiser dar um presente para um Portugues leve uma goiabada para um Portugues
<erikyami> RHCP
<julian_fern> Rafael_Neri, Mas a performance ainda fica abaixo do que as opções que falei. Inclusive abaixo do LXDE/XFCE.
<Felipe-PR> uma rapadura..
<julian_fern> Rafael_Neri, Mas ainda melhor que o Unity hehe
<Legilson> nem fodendo
<Garliene> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<erikyami> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<samurai_black> aprigio: tu é muleke mesmo em
<Garliene> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<samurai_black> AUHSHAUHSUAHSHUAHHSUHAHUSHUHA
<Rafael_Neri> julian_fern: que LXDE e XFCE acho que não
<MAXWELL> E a primeira vez que participo e estou gostando muito de conhecer vocês pessoalmente assim parabéns !
<erikyami> afrodisíaco
<Garliene> Aprigio vc foi 10 agora
<erikyami> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: é afrodisiaco
<Legilson> não
<xGrind> daqui a pouco o aprigio pergunta se la tem catuaba kk
<julian_fern> Rafael_Neri, Yep. Ele ainda perde pro LXDE e pro XFCE, de acordo com os benchmarks.
<aprigio> uhauhauha
<Ubuntued> http://i.imgur.com/lQ4IxU7.jpg
<julian_fern> Rafael_Neri, Mas nada melhor do que rodar apenas o ambiente que o aprigio falou :)
<MAXWELL> opa tem uma que não eo pequi
<xGrind> 2 monitores Ubuntued  ?
<samurai_black> julian_fern: http://www.linuxgames.com.br/games/index-home
<Garliene> \0/ uhuuuuuuuu
<MAXWELL> diliçaaaaa
<Ubuntued> sim
<erikyami> Conhecem Bacurí?
<samurai_black> julian_fern: http://www.linuxgames.com/
<Legilson> procure na Internet
<Felipe-PR> essse é o papo de semana passada ubuntued =))
<Garliene> Vixii que convite é esse....
<julian_fern> samurai_black, ?
<joaolellis> ai Caudio: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/A%C3%A7a%C3%AD
<tiagoscd> www.expolivre.com.br
<Garliene> CLAUDIO  vai dizer não.?
<Barna> galera, #partiu trabalhar!
<Barna> falow pro 6
<Garliene> kkkkkkkkkkkkk CLAUDI vai tomar açai
<Garliene> ops claudio
<Barna> samurai_black, Tb camarada, amanha to aki de volta!
<samurai_black> Barna toma vergonha
<samurai_black> trabalhar de manhã na ghora de sair
<samurai_black> ?
<MAXWELL> gente rica e outro nivel patrocinas as outras e isso e bom e mostra como o linux e amigo e une as pessoas
<samurai_black> IAJSAIJSAJSAISJJIAJSJAJ
<Felipe-PR> olha só... se ele vier eu vou pra joinville =)
<Barna> KKKKKKKKKKKKK
<Barna> to indo fazer a cobertura de um show!
<Felipe-PR> a essa hora Barna?
<Felipe-PR> rs.. falow... bom trabalho
<Barna> to contando com o atrazo da banda, se não meu socio me manta!
<samurai_black> Barna BOM TRAMPO BROW
<Barna> valeu! T amanha!
<anns> mas joinville no verão.....
<Rafael_Neri> julian_fern: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1210beta_desktops&num=6
<nelitonpjr> passei só pra dar um alô... abraços!
<MAXWELL> No Goiás e assim calor e frio somente
<joaolellis> aqui na minha casa deve estar uns 30ºC
<anns> 45ºC fácil
<Legilson> é calor
<Garliene> Vai virar geladinho CLAUDIO
<Rafael_Neri> julian_fern: veja o desempenho de algun jogos com KDE Suspended com efeitos
<julian_fern> Rafael_Neri, Hmm... da última vez que vi estava pior. Ótimo saber disso :)
<Legilson> PT quando faz calor é complicado
<joaolellis> eu estive em Bangu as 18:00 42ºC
<julian_fern> Rafael_Neri, Mas ainda não ganha do segundo X server, sem nada rodando :P
<erikyami> em Teresina/PI 40 direto
<Legilson> principalmente para europeu
<MAXWELL> torrou o povo ai
<Ubuntued> @joaolellis, parece bom esse fruto!
<wellington> e o desenvolvimento do MIR ????????
<Rafael_Neri> Rafael_Neri: sem nada tbm
<RechEstela> tiagoscd apenas o julian_fern vai ir para ai
<joaolellis> é doce e muito bom
<kopa> aqui em sao paulo chega a 35 no maximo e parece q agente vai morrer
<tiagoscd> Ubuntued: Joinville, SC
<Rafael_Neri> Julian_fern: sem nada é melhor que qualquer coisa mas perderá a chance de ter um ambiente completa rodando e ali a sua disposição
<MAXWELL> Santa Catarina
<kopa> magina mais de 40
<wellington> estão usando o gnome 3.8 no ubuntu 13.04 com unity ?
<wellington> kkkkkkkkk harlem shake com roupa de pinguin
<MAXWELL> wellington usei mas foi terrivel
<julian_fern> Rafael_Neri, Na verdade o software que eu utilizo joga o jogo pra outro X, então não há problema :)
<julian_fern> Rafael_Neri, Você também pode fazer outra coisa que faço, que é iniciar uma sessão usando apenas o Steam Big Picture :)
<MAXWELL> Api foi mudada e nao ta rodando legal os temas
<julian_fern> Rafael_Neri, A interface do SteamBox no caso
<Legilson> não tem indio na rua
<tiagoscd> RechEstela: você não virá junto?
<MAXWELL> fica branco o papel de parede
<Rafael_Neri> julian_fern: e como faz isso?
<RechEstela> tiagoscd, so quando ficar frio, odeio calor
<tiagoscd> uhauahuah
<Felipe-PR> pra selar esse papo como autentico, só falta falar da tekpix e do rego! hehe
<julian_fern> Rafael_Neri, Procura por "steam-login", é uma das implementações. Outro, até melhor na verdade, é o FBSGamer, ou algo assim
<tiagoscd> Ubuntued: www.expolivre.com.br é a página do evento
<julian_fern> Rafael_Neri, Da uma pesquisada no Reddit :)
<Garliene> Ai pessoal BOA NOITE ...Tenha um lindo final de semana....fui
<Ubuntued> obrigado tiagoscd
<MAXWELL> Boa noite Garliene
<Rafael_Neri> julian_fern: blz vou procurar
<samurai_black> aprigio: MANDA PRA EU OS LINKS DOS META PACOTES DO COMPIZ?
<Ubuntued> http://ubuntued.info/analise-critica-do-ubuntu-gnome-13-04-beta-final
<julian_fern> Rafael_Neri, :)
<MAXWELL> ubuntu gnome
<Celso> o unbuntu gnome ta com varios bugs
<MAXWELL> pricipal bug e o papel de parede
<MAXWELL> e incompatibilidade ao incones do ubuntu official
<Celso> kkkkkkkk
<samurai_black> PALHAÇADA tiagoscd ;P
<joaolellis> não misturem gnome e unity juntos
<samurai_black> aprigio: GNOME é o poder
<samurai_black> :)
<Ubuntued> isso joao! ;)
<Legilson> ai fudeu
<kopa> kkkkkkk
<Celso> o gnome é tudo de bom mas o ubuntu tem q correr
<aprigio> poder
<Ubuntued> sobre um dos problemas do Ubuntu Gnome com o Unity: http://forum.ubuntued.info/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=4566
<joaolellis> lol Salem chegou, kkkkkkkkkkk
<Celso> chegou otiago e o aprigio vao falar da velharia é ai é bom
<Celso> kkkkk
<joaolellis> já tem uns 10 anos isso
<joaolellis> Aprigio vc teve o tk82?
<Celso> kkkkkk
<Legilson> Sistema 700 prologica
<Legilson> CP 500
<aprigio> huauhuhaa
<aprigio> tive um msx
<joaolellis> eu tive o msx, hotbit e o expert
<robson> fala ai aprigio nada como um bom x-tudo ou um beiruthe bem caprichado
<Felipe-PR> a voz
<Felipe-PR> haha
<Legilson> é foda
<Celso> o tiago fala da velharia com aprigio ...kkk
<joaolellis> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-1fs_VYalYdo/S-Avg1JizyI/AAAAAAAABpA/97r2h8ttKnQ/s800/drive+do+msx.jpg
<samurai_black> aprigio: tiagoscd seis tão amendrontando o Claudio po!
<samurai_black> ele não vai vir mais aqui não em
<joaolellis> olhem essa imagem
<erikyami> rapasdinha
<MAXWELL> Claudio as mulheres de portugal são bonitas como aqui
<erikyami> Clark Kent
<Legilson> era a Varig nos tempos bons 1976
<MAXWELL> ou tem padrao americano
<Celso> voa de tan
<MAXWELL> quero vouar po
<Zelf> pessoal, corrigi o problema \0/
<Legilson> os talheres eram de aço inox
<Celso> varig
<Zelf> quem nao tiver conseguindo logar no ubuntu, segue esse tuto
<Zelf> http://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-12-10-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop
<Celso> era otimo a varig
<Celso> kkk
<erikyami> A Gol tá cobrando agora
<Legilson> Em portugal ainda é a TAP
<Ubuntued> 1.095,20 € (2 820reais) Portugal - Florianópolis o.0
<Ubuntued> o preço mais baixo de todos!!!
<tiagoscd> Ubuntued: sim, é caro qualquer merda que venha pro Brasil
<tiagoscd> hehehe
<erikyami> Portão 28
<MAXWELL> coisa de gente rica
<rodrigoc> eles combrar o ar que vem no copo
<erikyami> bem isto mesmo
<MAXWELL> mostra ai
<Celso> e ai unbutu gnome
<erikyami> O Claudio vai assustar deste jeito - kkkkkkkkkk
<Legilson> na verdade é melhor vim até Recife de TAP e depois vem de qq coisa para o SUl
<erikyami> A Gol tá cobrando
<Legilson> questão preço
<erikyami> Avianca é muito boa mesmo
<joaolellis> faz uma conexão
<Ubuntued> http://i.imgur.com/BU8BX10.png
<MAXWELL> resolvido Claudi vem de barco
<erikyami> Agora é só corte de gastos
<robson> salem tem alguma novidade sobre o desenvolvimento do ubuntu phones, existe alguma parceria da canonical com algum fabricante, para o ubuntu ja sair instalado?
<MAXWELL> ou de onibus
<Zelf> galera to sem net e tentando descobrir a Wep2 do vizinho, vou pro inferno por isso?
<Legilson> Vais fazer a circu navegação
<MAXWELL> concertza
<Celso> aprigio ta doido
<Celso> vem pra são paulo ..kkkk
<samurai_black> aprigio: os bandidos tão tranalhando em favor da copa e olimpiadas, depois a casa cai ASUASNANSANSNANNSANSNUAUNSNA
<Celso> vai na casa do aprigio
<MAXWELL> vai ver as moças sambando ou dançando funk ele nao vai querer voltar
<samurai_black> Celso: SP é chuva e bala perdida que mata
<erikyami> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<samurai_black> iajsijajsjiajisj
<aprigio> Celso, auhauha
<Zelf> valeu galera, boa noite
<erikyami> no filme Click o cachorro come o pato!
<Rafael_Neri> gradiente
<joaolellis> ae Claudio http://goo.gl/maps/LU6lJ
<Rafael_Neri> cce?
<Ubuntued> Não foi possível calcular a rota entre Braga, Portugal e Joinville - SC, República Federativa do Brasil. :'(
<erikyami> é loteria mesmo
<tiagoscd> Ubuntued: tenta para Navegantes, Florianópolis ou para Curitiba
<tiagoscd> Ubuntued: são cidades próximas no caso
<erikyami> vem de Jet ski
<Rafael_Neri> demo significa que é do demonio
<Ubuntued> procurei para flori pela Tap, até "nem era muito caro", 1000€
<erikyami> tem uma rota no google maps que indica pra viajar 800km de jet ski
<L88os> salem_: o Ubuntu TV futuramente será possível instalar no Raspeberry PI?
<samurai_black> Rafael_Neri: não, demo é demostração, windows que é demonio... ;P
<joaolellis> da china pro japão tem
<julian_fern> L88os, Teoricamente você já pode fazer isso. Como falei no início do papo, o código está lá... basta compilar e usar.
<erikyami> cime > /dev/null
<Felipe-PR> Google é daora!!! Ta passando a apple em inovação
<Felipe-PR> são fodas
<joaolellis> google streets tem no Himalaia
<L88os> julian_fern: Legal, vou comparar um para fazer isso.
<kopa> vem de caravela pra ca
<julian_fern> L88os, Não vale a pena ainda. O trabalho é bem inicial ainda, e está em processo de transação do Unity 2D para o 3D ainda.
<julian_fern> L88os, Por hora sugiro usar o XMBC.
<Legilson> Eu que sou deficiente físico fica dificil andar na muralha da china
<Celso> eu tenho uma foto do meu carro saido do copndominio goolge street
<wellington> comprou no rio de janeiro
<Legilson> se jogar pro espaço vira satelite
<joaolellis> vê se tem algum estufado
<Sacramento> com o ubuntu sendo portado para varias plataformas com fica o compartilhamento de arquivos alem do samba?
<robson> po salem vc atualizou seu windows, num era pra fazer isso
<L88os> julian_fern: eu não estava pensando em fazer isso agora e sim quando for lançado oficialmente, até porque, uma smartTV com Ubuntu não vai chagar aqui tão cedo.
<tiagoscd> ati = http://nooooooooooooooo.com/
<erikyami> Olhem o passo 44 :
<erikyami> http://maps.google.com.br/maps?saddr=jap%C3%A3o&daddr=china&hl=pt-BR&ie=UTF8&sll=-22.546052,-48.635514&sspn=5.650126,10.821533&geocode=FRhxKAIdfJI9CCkvGX_XD05nNDFEUmZ81HVC9Q%3BFZw0IwIdReU1BinBQsblZI5QMTFvNp80fKodlQ&mra=ls&t=m&z=5
<julian_fern> L88os, Ai sim :)
<Legilson> roda
<tiagoscd> erikyami: show
<tiagoscd> :)
<aprigio> $ lspci -v |grep -i vga
<aprigio> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<aprigio> hihi
<erikyami> tá no google
<erikyami> coloquei
<erikyami> http://maps.google.com.br/maps?saddr=jap%C3%A3o&daddr=china&hl=pt-BR&ie=UTF8&sll=-22.546052,-48.635514&sspn=5.650126,10.821533&geocode=FRhxKAIdfJI9CCkvGX_XD05nNDFEUmZ81HVC9Q%3BFZw0IwIdReU1BinBQsblZI5QMTFvNp80fKodlQ&mra=ls&t=m&z=5
<joaolellis> eu tenho uma gforce de 32 megas, kkkkkkk
<L88os> julian_fern: imagina usar o Netflix no Ubuntu TV rodando no raspeberry. incrível.
<erikyami> tá aí
<erikyami> passo 44
<julian_fern> L88os, :)
<MAXWELL> A minha e geforce 8500 gt e rodou ate far cry 3 no wine
<erikyami> eles estavam no Cristo Redentor
<Ubuntued> https://plus.google.com/u/0/110309413233124076312/posts/KPNWhjDk8p3
<samurai_black> julian_fern: http://boadica.com.br/pesquisa/multi_placavideo/precos?ClasseProdutoX=2&CodCategoriaX=7&XG=3&XJ=4
<erikyami> É o PODER!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<samurai_black> salem_: http://boadica.com.br/pesquisa/multi_placavideo/precos?ClasseProdutoX=2&CodCategoriaX=7&XG=3&XJ=4
<Legilson> Basico
<L88os> boa noite, estou indo dormir.
<L88os> abraços
<MAXWELL> ainda bem que vcs nao pode ver  a minha mesa
<Legilson> ora pois
<salem_> samurai_black, opa, valeu
<Legilson> é normal
<Legilson> faltou o fato
<Sacramento> com o Ubuntu sendo portado para varias plataformas com fica o compartilhamento de arquivos além do samba?  há algum projeto
<robson> sacanagem, fala pro licio nao fazer isso
<Sacramento> uma rede ubuntu
<robson> tenho uma conta no ubuntu one, na empresa uso windows (por obrigacao) consigo acessar o ubuntu one usando windows?
<erikyami> É o PODER
<julian_fern> robson, Sim :)
<samurai_black> salem_: todas... http://boadica.com.br/pesquisa/multi_placavideo
<erikyami> na madrugada
<samurai_black> aprigio: a pra usar o Ubuntu one no Lubuntu?
<erikyami> Culpa do Lício
<aprigio> samurai_black, pode
<samurai_black> aprigio: sudo apt-get install ubuntuone
<samurai_black> ?
<samurai_black> esqueci
<samurai_black> ;P
<erikyami> disco virtual
<Celso> muito bom
<aprigio> sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-client*
<Rafael_Neri> tiagoscd, aprigio, julian_fern, ubuntued,salem_: Com as vendas de pc's despencando e o W8 emperrando on números para baixo, vcs acham que estamos vivendo a era pós-pc????
<kopa> meu deus me apaixonei pelo elementary
<Sacramento> uso com frequência e compartilho a mesma pasta no note
<erikyami> kk
<joaolellis> dropbox faz a mesma coisa, tb
<tiagoscd> Ubuntued: caiu ou dormiu? heehh
<aprigio> Rafael_Neri, acho que estamos entrando na era do tablet, porem estamos em uma epoca pararela, os que gostam de unix e linux vao continuar com notebook, entao será oq temos hoje em dia com netbooks
<Sacramento> e compartilho com os colegas da faculdade a pasta de uma materia
<Legilson> é o poder
<joaolellis> 11%
<joaolellis> de queda já
<robson> a culpa e dos windows 8, ninguem gostou dessa merda
<Sacramento> a amd na anunciou que ira produzir processadores arm
<Ubuntued> fiquei sem bateria no smart!
<Ubuntued> já tá  a carregar! ;)
<tiagoscd> heheh
<julian_fern> Ubuntued, Beleza :)
<Celso> depnde o uso
<Legilson> eu tenho um koboglo
<Celso> o usuario de internet sim
<erikyami> o dropbox faz isto também neh
<Legilson> é nele que leio os meus livros
<Celso> O arm é a briga do pc
<Rafael_Neri> Eu já acho que pc's somente no trabalho, escolas e na casa de programadores .
<MAXWELL> que isso um palavrao
<robson> acho que e so por obrigacao das operadoras, para vender pacotes de internet
<tiagoscd> minecraft = http://nooooooooooooooo.com/
<MAXWELL> mas eu nao troco meu pc por um tablet
<Felipe-PR> haha... minecraft é tenso
<erikyami> em casa sim
<wellington> MAXWELL: nem eu
<erikyami> no trabalho há muito desktop
<Rafael_Neri> os usuários comuns estão cada vez mais buscando a mobilidade
<Legilson> eu não troco tambem o meu inspiron i7 7520
<wellington> boa noite galera
<Felipe-PR> via láctea... auehauheuahe
<robson> da pra acessar servidor por ssh no android?
<julian_fern> robson, Yep
<Legilson> cabo agente perde
<joaolellis> ok
<erikyami> rsync
<robson> algum de vcs, estando em casa trocaria o pc por qualquer outro dispositivel movel? (eu adoro o pc)
<kopa> a ideia do surface é otima mais a execução foi uma merda
<joaolellis> mas hoje eles só entregam contas, rsrs
<Geci> se o pc acabar e para designers e programadores? acho que o pc vai ficar mais caro e será mais para uso profissional
<aprigio> kopa, uhauhauha
<joaolellis> aqui na rua, a gente chama o carteiro de conteiro
<samurai_black> aprigio: qual impresa seria lhe manda email man, é tudo por carta cara
<julian_fern> Geci, É aquilo que falamos: as coisas vão funcionar como o Ubuntu Touch. Você tem o celular, quando chega em casa conecta-o a um monitor e pronto... um computador rodando Ubuntu :)
<MAXWELL> eu acho que os tablets vai ser so complemento para pc
<Rafael_Neri> salem_: mas isso provavelmente acontecerá também com o pc, se o negocio se renovar irá continuar vivendo e caso contrario morrerá
<MAXWELL> Eu to
<Rafael_Neri> salem_: assim como os correios que remodelaram os seus negocios
<MAXWELL> tenho noot mas prefiro o pc
<samurai_black> não troco meu gabinete por nenhum not bucha eescroto
<samurai_black> NUNCA
<Geci> julian_fern bem interessante,
<kopa> meu parem de faler mau do bra sil pro portugues to ficando com vergonha kkk
<Rafael_Neri> julian_fern: as pessoas odeiam mudanças mas quando mudam é em massa.
<Felipe-PR> mas pra que mudar uma coisa que tá indo tão bem...
<rga> Pessoal, alguém ai ainda?
<Rafael_Neri> julian_fern: veja o caso do Orkut vs Facebook. Muitos resistiram mas quando mudarma foir de vez.
<robson> num sei se e medo de mudanca, eu acho que e preguica de testar algo novo, por causa da acomodacao
<samurai_black> quero ver colocar uma VGA de 1500 reai num noot book DUVIDO!
<rga> To com um amigo no skype aqui e ele acabou de fazer uma cagada lá e removeu todo no ubuntu dele, alguém pode ajudar?
<rga> ele digitou apg-get remove lamp-server^
<kopa> samurai_black, nao duvide de nada
<rga> e quando fui ver sai removendo compiz tudo
<rga> estou com ele no skype e no team viewer
<rga> são os unicos programas abertos que estão funcionando
<rga> o resto sumiu tudo
<Rafael_Neri> rga: ele removeu apenas o lamp-server??
<erikyami> e mais barato
<rga> Rafael_Neri: não, no terminau mostrou que estava removendo tudo
<rga> Rafael_Neri: será que foi por cauda desse ^ ?
<MAXWELL> hahhahhhahaha
<MAXWELL> e mesmo
<samurai_black> kopa: cara, já viu um datar center parrudão das galaxias caber em um comodo 4x4? IMPOSSIVEL baby
<samurai_black> ;)
<Rafael_Neri> rga: ele não removeu tudo basta reinstalar: sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<rga> Rafael_Neri: mostrava assim
<rga> Removendo compiz
<rga> Removendo firefox
<rga> mostrava removendo um monte de coisa
<rga> e sumindo tudo do unity
<joaolellis> deve ter removido o gnome junto
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: facebook invade muito mais e usam direto
<robson> a portabilidade chegou e realmente e muito legal, enviar receber e-mail e enviar de qualquer lugar etc..., mais quero ver alguem programar com o mesmo desempenho usando um celular movel
<samurai_black> TSC
<joaolellis> ou o unity
<rga> tb acho
<Legilson> abre outro
<Felipe-PR> putz... só pq tava bom
<erikyami> mouse e teclado é tão velho e tão útil
<samurai_black> Boa noite galera
<Rafael_Neri> rga: então terá que instalar tudo novamente
<Legilson> vamos abrir outro
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: CASA VAI CAIR
<Felipe-PR> boa noite rapaziada... + 1 papo muito bom
<samurai_black> oakoksoakoskoaksokaosoasakskakos
<Felipe-PR> até sexta que vem
<Felipe-PR> Valeu!!!!
<robson> fala pro licio mudar isso
<Rafael_Neri> falou pessoal e até o FLISOL
<MAXWELL> foi muito lega Boa noite e muito obrigado
<kopa> samurai_black, se tem uma coisa q eu aprendi é q nao se pode duvidar de nada na tecnologia
<joaolellis> vlw Claudio
<Ubuntued> ;)
<kopa> vlw a todos
<kopa> flw
<Legilson> direto e reto
<samurai_black> #MIMIMI
<Felipe-PR> depois que conheci o papo minhas sextas nunca foram as mesmas...
<Felipe-PR> valeu...
<Felipe-PR> até mais
<samurai_black> tecnologia não é entidade
<samurai_black> AHSHUAHUHS
<rga> Rafael_Neri: não tem nenhuma restauração do sistema que da pra fazer via terminal?
<samurai_black> TEM LIMITES COMO TUDO CRIADO
<Celso> gente tem bastatnte Refurbishment mas estao descendo o pau não é bem assim tem gente seria, nao trabalho lá mas tem coisa boa
<samurai_black> Ubuntued: vai mimi garoto
<Legilson> encerrou mesmo
<Rafael_Neri> rga: não existe ponto de restauração porque isso não é um defeito
<Celso> na santa tem de tudo
<Rafael_Neri> rga: no windows vc restaura por conta dos problemas
<Rafael_Neri> rga: nesse caso ele usou um comando indevido, então a culpa é do usuário por ter feito isso
<Rafael_Neri> mas tente reinstalar cada aplicativo removido
<Rafael_Neri> rga: sudo apt-get install firefox compiz
<Ubuntued> samurai_black mimi?
<samurai_black> Ubuntued: dormir de forma carinhosa ASHAUHSAUHSHAHSAHA
<samurai_black> aprigio: se liga na missão, bora instalar aqui o U1
<samurai_black> qual o comando mesmo?
<samurai_black> ;P
<samurai_black> subiu o log
<joaolellis> vlw galera, abraços a todos, o/
<samurai_black> tiagoscd: ainda tá por ai?
<oi> samurai_black:
<oi> samurai_black: teste
<samurai_black> aprigio: sabe por o thunderbord em pt?
<samurai_black> *gosto muito desse programa*
<israelb> bom dia galera, quem assistiu o papo de buteco ontem?
<samurai_black> Bom dia.
<israelb> vc asistiu o papo de buteco ontem?
<samurai_black> israelb: ?
<samurai_black> eu?
<samurai_black> sim
<samurai_black> tava aqui ontem sim
<israelb> rapaz
<israelb> eles no inicio falaram de um jogo eu acho
<israelb> qual é?
<samurai_black> pega o log do papo man
<samurai_black> israelb: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2013/04/13/%23ubuntu-br-sc.html
<israelb> valeu mano
<samurai_black> é nosso
<samurai_black> :)
<israelb> sou intusiasta a um tempo. também uso o ubuntu, mais como desktop mesmo
<israelb> agora resolvi estudar e quem sabe ser profissional na área
<israelb> qual quer ajudar será bem vido
<israelb> se puder dar dicas será de grande valia
<samurai_black> eu sou entusiasta des do buntu 5.04... RSRSRSRS
<samurai_black> israelb: vai ficar por aqui até que horas?
<israelb> até umas 12:00
<samurai_black> oka
<israelb> ná hora que vou almoçar
<samurai_black> passar uns lances pra ti
<samurai_black> depois volta ou some de vez?
<israelb> sou de Belém-PB, tem eu e outro colega que estamos querendo trazer o projeto da comunidade para Paraíba
<israelb> ok
<israelb> vou estár por aqui beleza
<samurai_black> depois do almoço vai voltar?
<samurai_black> sou do RJ/Baixada.
<israelb> irei sim
<israelb> só vou sair mesmo lá para 17:00 horas
<samurai_black> oka, vou juntar o que lembrar e mandar pra você
<israelb> blz
<israelb> você tem google+
<israelb> ?
<samurai_black> sim
<samurai_black> manda ai o seu
<samurai_black> lhe add lá
<israelb> https://plus.google.com/u/0/116291587967614234687/posts
<samurai_black> vou reiniciar aqui pra ativar o verificador ortografico do thunderbird, to conectado no IRC por ele
<samurai_black> rsrsrs
<samurai_black> pera ai
<samurai_black> isso
<samurai_black> redondo
<samurai_black> :)
<samurai_black> I Love Thunder Bird
<samurai_black> UAHSHAHUSHUHAHSH
<samurai_black> É O PODER
<samurai_black> israelb: vou coletar as muambas pra ti mano
<israelb> certo
<israelb> valeu pela ajuda mano
<samurai_black> israelb: ai, quanto tempo de *GNU/Linux* man?
<samurai_black> que isso, meu dever man
<samurai_black> felicidades em ajudar
<israelb> certo
<israelb> rapaz faz uns 5 anos que uso ubuntu, mais só como usuário mesmo, só básico
<samurai_black> oka
<israelb> mais agora resolvi estudar a fundo, quero trabalhar com esse ferramenta
<samurai_black> tá nas mesmas que eu
<samurai_black> :)
<israelb> queto também fazer espercialização em segurança da informação
<israelb> massa
<samurai_black> to pensando nisso também
<samurai_black> segurança da informação
<israelb> adora a área de redes
<israelb> massa veio
<israelb> se Deus quiser ano que vem termino o curso de Licenciatura em Matemática e já entro na especialização
<israelb> e vou para a área que gosto realmente
<samurai_black> parabéns guerreiro
<samurai_black> :)
<israelb> vc também
<israelb> baixei o meterial do FOCA linux, vou imprimir para estudar
<samurai_black> opa
<samurai_black> começou forte
<israelb> aprigio disse que é um bom material
<samurai_black> esse ai é pra cabra macho
<samurai_black> :D
<samurai_black> sim, ótimo
<israelb> rapaz, sou iniciante, você acha esse material avançado?
<samurai_black> tem niveis man
<samurai_black> 1 2 3
<israelb> certo
<israelb> baixe o inciante + intermediário
<samurai_black> por isso é bem adequado, da pra ter uma noção bem profunda do GNU/Linux como um todo, outro material que lhe recomendo também é a documentação do Debian, ensina muita coisa util
<samurai_black> pega tudo man
<samurai_black> rsrrs
<israelb> qual o link que encontro esse material
<samurai_black> israelb: http://www.debian.org/doc/
<israelb> valeu
<israelb> vc já trabalho com ubuntu, profissionalmente?
<israelb> volto já
<samurai_black> israelb: só em casa pra eu mesmo... rsrsrs
<samurai_black> oka
<samurai_black> israelb: voltando me chama
<israelb> cheguei
<israelb> o thuderbird é bo
<israelb> bom
<israelb> nunca usei
<samurai_black> israelb: sorry man, tava longe
<samurai_black> rsrs
<israelb> ok
<samurai_black> é sim, SHOW de cliente de e-mail e mensangeiro mltiprotocolo
<israelb> aqui no estado com mora vai ser massa o FLISOL, pois vai ter em duas cidade
<israelb> estou até com dúvida para qual ir
<israelb> kkkkkkkkkkkk
<samurai_black> privilegiado em
<samurai_black> :D
<samurai_black> aqui vai ter também, vamos ver se consigo participar
<israelb> verdade, mais acho que vou para cidade mais próxima
<samurai_black> serão no mesmo dia?
<samurai_black> israelb: http://www.youtube.com/user/userubuntu/videos?view=0
<israelb> sim
<israelb> dia 27/04
<israelb> minha internet comecou a dar pau
<israelb> é uma merda viu
<israelb> pense
<israelb> o dono sempre tem descupas
<israelb> mais na verdade ele não sabe o que faz e só faz merda
<israelb> sei disso por que trabalhei 2 anos no provedor
<samurai_black> _VIXI..._ O.0
<israelb> é daqueles cara que vive de tutorial
<israelb> faz mais não sabe o que faz
<israelb> pense numa resenha
<israelb> o IRC como faço para usar, tipo entrar em outros canais e tal
<samurai_black> um...
<samurai_black> israelb: só tá nesse canal aqui agora
<samurai_black> ?
<israelb> é
<israelb> entrei pois tinha a discrição da parte de baixo do vídeo
<israelb> é por que o vídel está travando
<israelb> ai vou sair daquie
<israelb_> pronto
<israelb_> mais queria saber como ver outros canais e tal
#ubuntu-br-sc 2013-04-14
<israelb> boa tarde a todos
<aprigio> israelb, boa tarde
<israelb> olá aprigio
<israelb> adorei o wecast que vc fez, quando vai fazer outro, estou iniciano o estudo no mundo linux, e foi de grande ajuda
<aprigio> cara era pra ter saido ontem de discos e dispositivos, mas eu sai ontem
<aprigio> vou fazer durante a semana mas sabado q vem eh certo
<israelb> massa
<israelb> quero assistir ao vivo
<israelb> estou estudando pelos livros da foca linux, baixei o iniciante intermediário
<israelb> estou gostando
<israelb> mais leva um tempo para ir acostumando
<israelb> sou iniciante no estudo de linux para ser profissional, mais já uso o ubuntu já a uns 5 anos
<aprigio> melhor doc para debian/ubuntu, alem do proprio help.ubuntu.com
<aprigio> eu te recomendo o debian reference
<israelb> certo
<israelb> vou procurar o link
<israelb> é esse o link
<israelb> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/
#ubuntu-br-sc 2017-04-15
<locodir-user> Olá
